# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Magnetic Pineal Gland Stimulation Experiment

## sweetdreamer1

Hey everybody, I'll be conducting an experiment over the next 4 weeks. I'll be attaching the north end of a long cylindrical magnet to a hat, which will be pointed at my pineal gland. Walter Rawls did this (read quote below) for 30 minutes a day and after two weeks he says he started to see ghosts. I'm willing to bet that the magnet tunes your pineal gland into another universe which you start to perceive. So I'm putting it to the test.

The magnet costs $19.31 and is a 1/2" diameter, 3" long cylindrical magnet, surface gauss strength 6577, from KJ Magnetics (kjmagnetics DOT com/proddetail.asp?prod=D8Z0).

I made a ball of duct tape to put under the magnet to angle it at my pineal gland. Then just taped the magnet on. It sits right at my third-eye.

magnet1.jpg

magnet2.jpg

For anyone else who wishes to do this experiment:
- The magnet has to be a permanent magnet, because they have a consistent magnetic field, electromagnetic fields change when the wires heat up (it causes resistance in the wire)
- The point of the experiment is to have the north end of the magnet on your pineal gland, so we're trying to remove the south end, so the longer the magnet the better (don't try this with a flat disc or a small radio shack magnet, it won't work)
- CHECK ORIENTATION, get a compass and check which side is north or south before attaching it to the hat, the south end of the compass will be attracted to the north end of the magnet, supposedly the southern end will harm you

The theory behind this is also from Walter Rawls (keelynet DOT com/biology/biomag2.htm):




> [Walter rawls and Albert Roy Davis] found that each pole of a magnet has SPECIFIC effects that are quite different from those of a full magnet where both poles are applied simultaneously. These polar effects are demmed "mono-polar" for one pole. The poles spin in opposite directions and have opposite properties.
> 
> Specifically, North Pole energies cause mass to contract and condense, rotating in a CCW direction, while South Pole energies cause mass to expand and dissipate, rotating in a CW direction.



Now for the results of Walter's experiment (keelynet DOT com/energy/dimshift.htm):




> Walter Rawls, who worked with the effects of monopolar magnetic fields on matter with the late Albert Roy Davis, told me in a telephone conversation of his experiments with a North pole magnet situated over the pineal gland.
> 
> A mask was made which held the North pole end of a long cylindrical magnet over the pineal gland. The purpose was to stimulate the gland and see if there was anything to this 'third eye' business. Exposure was in the range of 10-30 minutes per day over a period of about 4 weeks.
> 
> Within the first week, he was sitting at his desk reading documents when he noticed something move out of the corner of his eye. As he looked up, the ghostly figure of a man had walked through one wall, moved across the room and disappeared through another wall. The figure was totally unaware of Walter. Further exposures to this North pole field took place over a second and third week.
> 
> The second week, the same ghostly figure moved through the room and glanced toward Walter as he passed through. This time, the figure appeared to have slightly more detail, not quite so ghostly.
> 
> The third week, busy working on documents, Walter noticed a change in the room. When he looked up, the wall had dissolved away and he was looking at a small hill where a man and woman sat beneath a tree. It was the same ghostly male figure who he'd seen on the other occasions. He sat quite still, watching this pastoral scene for several minutes.
> ...



Wear Log:
3/19
15:55 - 16:35
23:20 - 23:50

----------


## Despierto

Sounds interesting, keep us updated about the results.

----------


## sweetdreamer1

Wore it for an hour yesterday, nothing crazy happening yet.

----------


## Despierto

Do you also meditate? Maybe you should try to record difference in visuals whilst meditating aswell  :smiley:

----------


## sweetdreamer1

> Do you also meditate? Maybe you should try to record difference in visuals whilst meditating aswell



No I don't meditate, although that's definitely something to try.

I've actually done this experiment before and did see some things after a week, but then I was to afraid to continue. So let's see how this four weeks goes.

----------


## Harothehobogod

This topic inspired me to create an account just to respond..

Believe me or not, ive had similar experiences completely naturally.

A specific entity has been borderlining on my peripheral vision without letting me fully ever perceive it. its very vague and it has proven itself as "not a result of schizophrenia", its hard to explain but please trust me, i am positive of this fact.

It occasionally gives me very insightful knowledge through the use of overly potent coincidences, it never fails and happens almost immediately so i am sure that its not schizophrenia, though i have definitely questioned it.

My very first encounter was in my backyard, where I heard sounds of unearthly music. the music sounded nothing like anything i have ever heard. Once i entered my home, the sounds immediately shifted to torturous moans, which scared me completely. By the time i entered my room, the experience was over.

The being is friendly and is the only one i have encountered, but I did in fact hear something extremely unsettling and it could have come from an unrelated source. Only  once has this negative situation happened.

At the height of all experiences, the being mimics me perfectly and stares directly into the right side of my face while apparently ignoring how awkward i felt because of it. from what i was able to see, it is very tall, at least 8 ft. it may have multiple faces but i am not sure.

Reading this makes the entire situation make a bit more sense to me, i am glad that I'm not just a crazy LDer.
I've considered linking the phenomenon with fractal elves, and i have come to the conclusion that these entities exist at different frequencies (NOT universes) and are equally occupying the earth, but this is all i have figured out. They also seem to be more aware of the entire situation than we humans are..maybe..most of them.

I have told people and they never believe me, but this topic has (to me) confirmed that i am not a schizophrenic. 

To be honest, these experiences have scared me despite the welcoming nature, i am afraid of the unknown phenomenon that is this. 

Thank you, for i am not insane.

----------


## Sageous

^^ Here's a cautionary thought, Harothehobogod:

Rather than base your mental condition on the remarkably questionable results from a remarkably questionable experiment, you might consider seeking professional help. 

After a rush of excitement many, many years ago, magnets have been found to have little to no effect on people, period. If magnetism worked the way deluded enthusiasts like Mr. Rawls profess, then the earth's magnetosphere would have turned us all into gods eons ago.  And if that failed, anyone who got an MRI scan at the hospital would be reporting visits to alternate realities regularly -- yet none do.  Magnetism is a part of our lives, and always has been; it is not a mystical force.  

Additionally, the pineal gland is not a mystical organ.  After you set all quaint, ignorance-borne mythology and hopeful mysticism aside, the pineal gland is, well, just a gland.  Though this experiment might represent some harmless fun, and could even produce a brief flash of expectation-based "results," it very likely is based on some very false, or at best breathlessly misguided, information.

Specious web posts will only make you feel better, or more mentally secure, for a little while -- try not to base your life on them.

Again, just a thought.

*P.S. to Sweetdreamer:* I'm not disparaging your idea or OP, BTW; experiments like this can be great fun, and you might learn something new regardless, or gain some new skills or disciplines from doing the work  -- good luck!

----------


## cyaelO

> This topic inspired me to create an account just to respond..
> 
> Believe me or not, ive had similar experiences completely naturally.
> 
> A specific entity has been borderlining on my peripheral vision without letting me fully ever perceive it. its very vague and it has proven itself as "not a result of schizophrenia", its hard to explain but please trust me, i am positive of this fact.
> 
> It occasionally gives me very insightful knowledge through the use of overly potent coincidences, it never fails and happens almost immediately so i am sure that its not schizophrenia, though i have definitely questioned it.
> 
> My very first encounter was in my backyard, where I heard sounds of unearthly music. the music sounded nothing like anything i have ever heard. Once i entered my home, the sounds immediately shifted to torturous moans, which scared me completely. By the time i entered my room, the experience was over.
> ...



i believe all of our frequencies are changing. rapidly. i also believe this is effecting everyone differently. especially when you put effort and WILL into what your experiencing. im going through some things and i've questioned my sanity multiple times. but in retrospect, we're all insane. i also more than not feel more [I]sane[I] than others. but like i said.. what is sanaty? its all about perspective. and what you do with it. will... and perspective.


oh, and i love this idea and cant hear how it turns out for you. what i'm wondering is if this magnetism is effecting the already trace amounts of metals in and around your pineal gland. and if so? how much of this is actually affecting the pineal gland non directly through the magnetism or... directly? good luck and be safe! please keep us posted.

----------


## Harothehobogod

To Sageous: 
This is very true. I have been very cautious of forming a solid opinion on the matter because of this. But one thing is for certain: it happened, and i can relate to this. I myself am clearly skeptical, which is why I'm posting. The only reason I have not seeked professional help so far is because this is not an occasion that plagues me daily, or even monthly for that matter. And in the times where it does happen, it is at intervals which i am able handle. However, if I ever feel the need to seek help, I will do so and not lie to myself, as I am capable of acknowledging things retrospect. Thank you though, for your suggestions and concern. 

To cyaelO:
me too, ive dabbled in the New Age theories before and they seem to be at least somewhat legit. I don't completely bask myself in it, but I definitely look into it from time to time, being a lucid dreamer and whatnot

----------


## sweetdreamer1

Wow Harothehobogod that sounds like some serious stuff. Thanks for sharing. The paranormal is completely misundertstood.

Everyone knows the mind, body, and spirit trinity. Science can tell us a lot about the mind, science can tell us a lot about the body, but science can't tell us one god damn thing about the spirit. We're effectively ignoring 1/3 of what makes us human.

I lost the hat for a few days but now I'm back at it. I'm in this for the long haul.

----------


## Despierto

I decided to do the experiment and I've been on it for 3 days now. I can definitely feel stimulation of my third eye, I don't know if it's because of the magnet or the fact that I've set the intention of stimulating it more.
When the magnet has been on for a while and I meditate, I get a strong sensation in the area and I get this feeling that I get when I have smoked THC or DMT, it's an odd feeling and it is accompanied by easier visualisation and easier access to trance-state. Although the magnet is ofc a weaker version of that sensation in comparison to dmt/thc

----------


## sweetdreamer1

> I decided to do the experiment and I've been on it for 3 days now. I can definitely feel stimulation of my third eye, I don't know if it's because of the magnet or the fact that I've set the intention of stimulating it more.
> When the magnet has been on for a while and I meditate, I get a strong sensation in the area and I get this feeling that I get when I have smoked THC or DMT, it's an odd feeling and it is accompanied by easier visualisation and easier access to trance-state. Although the magnet is ofc a weaker version of that sensation in comparison to dmt/thc



Awesome! Glad you're feeling something. What size magnet are you using? After about a week and a half of an hour or so a day, you'll start seeing things. It should help with overall health and wellness also.

----------


## Despierto

> Awesome! Glad you're feeling something. What size magnet are you using? After about a week and a half of an hour or so a day, you'll start seeing things. It should help with overall health and wellness also.



Yea I'll keep at it for a while, it's helping in my meditations. 
I use a 10x40 mm supermagnet.

----------


## Eonnn

> ^^ Here's a cautionary thought, Harothehobogod:
> 
> Rather than base your mental condition on the remarkably questionable results from a remarkably questionable experiment, you might consider seeking professional help. 
> 
> After a rush of excitement many, many years ago, magnets have been found to have little to no effect on people, period. If magnetism worked the way deluded enthusiasts like Mr. Rawls profess, then the earth's magnetosphere would have turned us all into gods eons ago.  And if that failed, anyone who got an MRI scan at the hospital would be reporting visits to alternate realities regularly -- yet none do.  Magnetism is a part of our lives, and always has been; it is not a mystical force.  
> 
> Additionally, the pineal gland is not a mystical organ.  After you set all quaint, ignorance-borne mythology and hopeful mysticism aside, the pineal gland is, well, just a gland.  Though this experiment might represent some harmless fun, and could even produce a brief flash of expectation-based "results," it very likely is based on some very false, or at best breathlessly misguided, information.
> 
> Specious web posts will only make you feel better, or more mentally secure, for a little while -- try not to base your life on them.
> ...



I have to agree that whilst this is an interesting experiment, magnets do not effect humans in an extraordinary way. However, if you take that magnet and apply an electronic charge to it so that it becomes electromagnetism this experiment may then become more interesting. I have long read that we human beings are electromagnetic in nature, so it make sense that normal magnets would not do much to us - but what about electromagnets? could electromagnetism be the answer we're looking for? for true healing and psychic phenomena?

----------


## Despierto

> I have to agree that whilst this is an interesting experiment, magnets do not effect humans in an extraordinary way. However, if you take that magnet and apply an electronic charge to it so that it becomes electromagnetism this experiment may then become more interesting. I have long read that we human beings are electromagnetic in nature, so it make sense that normal magnets would not do much to us - but what about electromagnets? could electromagnetism be the answer we're looking for? for true healing and psychic phenomena?



I'm not a physicist or anything but I think magnetic fields causes changes in electric fields? according to maxwells equation. And also, we're talking about influencing subtle fields

----------


## Eonnn

Yeah I'm not a physicist either, as far as I know magnets don't interfere with electronics except in the case of monitors and hard disk drives. In this case a hard disk drive records on a magnetic medium so the magnet interacts with it. As for monitors not sure...

A magnetic pulse won't effect electronics but an electromagnetic pulse (EMP) will. Standing next to a large EMP could also knock you out cold. Its a very interesting field of study and I would love to know more about it.

I think if we knew more about electromagnetism and magnetism in general this could lead to devices capable of healing any disease.

----------


## Sageous

I'm not a physicist either, but I'm pretty sure that magnetism and electromagnetism are basically the same thing.

Electromagnetism (EM) in its practical form (i.e., MRI's, EM pulses, linear accelerators) is simply, and literally, amped-up magnetism.  I also think that theoretical physicists have come to combine magnetism and electricity into one name because, in terms of their actual physics, their properties are interchangeable and/or inter-reliant.

I could be wrong, and no doubt am oversimplifying things, but suffice it to say that EM force is not that different from magnetic force, the only difference being that the real energy produced by electromagnets can be much greater, and much more focused, than naturally formed magnets.

Oh, and if you still have a CRT TV screen in your home, hold a magnet near it, and you'll see that magnetism does indeed interfere with electric devices... Don't do it for too long, though, as it will destroy the TV (as I discovered, much to my father's chagrin, when I was about 10).

Also for what it's worth, scientists, including neurobiologists, have been extensively using high-energy, focused EM. mostly in the form of MRI and fMRI devices (but certainly others as well) for many years and, though they've learned a lot about the specifics of brain function, there have been no great discoveries regarding magnetism and healing or psychic phenomena. This may be yet another wrong tree for us eager barkers...

----------


## Eonnn

Yeah I did a bit of reading on it and your more or less right, electromagnetism is amped-up magnetism. Its a confusing topic and you would really need a scientific background to understand it and all its implications. Even then, its all based on our understanding of gravity, mass and the theory of everything - which is still a work in progress.

I'm not sure how CRT screens or plasma screens work so I'm not sure why a magnet manipulates it in such a way. But I know if I hold a magnet close to my mouse or keyboard it won't do anything.
I would say its likely that magnetism and electromagnetism co-exist, so in the case of a fridge magnet it still produces an electric field albeit a very weak one.

I did find this piece of information on wikipedia about bioelectromagnetics which says "A number of scientists and clinicians are attempting to use Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation (TMS) to replace electroconvulsive therapy (ECT) to treat disorders such as severe depression." Its basically like a pulsed electromagnetic field. There is a lot of good information there which suggests there is still hope in the healing front for EM-related technology. One thing I found interesting was "Many behavioral effects at different intensities have been reported from exposure to magnetic fields, particularly with pulsed magnetic fields." and "a pulsed magnetic field originally designed for spectroscopic MRI was found to alleviate symptoms in bipolar patients".

On a side note, have you ever created your own magnet by wrapping a shielded wire around a nail then attaching it to a battery? I wonder what would happen if we did this to ourselves? for example if I wrapped an extension cable around myself many times and plugged it in would that amplify my aura or psychic capabilities?

----------


## Sageous

> ...I wonder what would happen if we did this to ourselves? for example if I wrapped an extension cable around myself many times and plugged it in would that amplify my aura or psychic capabilities?



Probably nothing because you haven't got enough conductive material in you to generate a magnetic field, and besides the wire is still insulated for your safety, so no real field is forming.* Again, as I said above, neurobiologists have been using EM at currents far higher than a 110v electromagnet, and have never stumbled upon supernatural phenomena (at least none that they're willing to admit  :wink2: ), so odds are that you will find nothing by doing this.

That said, and though the experiment you describe is safe, I highly recommend that you _do not do this_, because -- especially after you discover insulated wire does nothing and deem to strip it -- you stand the chance of creating not a magnet but a very powerful closed AC circuit (aka, arc welder) that could potentially not show your aura but introduce you to a near (or actual) death experience.  Among things better not messed with, I think, raw high amperage electricity ranks near the top.


* Yes, the science-lab electromagnet uses insulated wire, but that insulation is quite thin and DC current operates in a different manner than AC that is more conducive to producing a polarized magnetic field (oh, and the nail is iron, which helps a lot too).

----------


## Eonnn

Thanks for the clarification sageous

----------


## sweetdreamer1

Good input guys.

There is a difference between an electrical field and a magnetic field. An EM field is a combination of both. But a magnet does create electricity and electricitiy does create magnetism.

As for wrapping a wire around yourself I'd say that's a no-go. It would do nothing and would risk killing you.

As for this experiment it's all about the contraction of liquids. Walter Rawls (as stated in the first post) discovered that the North end of a magnet contracts liquids. Everyone knows your third eye as that tingly spot on your forehead, just hold a finger over it and you can feel it start to tingle. That means by aiming the north end of a magnet at your pineal gland the liquids will start to contract and could possibly have some paranormal effects (if your third eye is indeed where these paranormal phenomena stem from).

----------


## eucsstamticc

Any results from this experiment yet?

----------


## sweetdreamer1

> Any results from this experiment yet?



Nothing crazy happening yet. I skipped a week though. I'm going to go on for another week or two.

----------


## rodan

> Any results from this experiment yet?



I'm currently trying this experiment, with a magnet that came from the inside of a computer desktop harddrive. Very strong magnet.  I tape it to center of my forehead, about 1/2 hour to one hour, every day. Been doing this about two weeks now, haven't noticed any experiences, yet.

Hope I'm doing it right. In reference to the magnet, the side that " repels " metal, is the North side. I tape the magnet so the North side, is against my skin, on the forehead.  This is how I am doing it.

----------


## rodan

Ok, it's November 10th, 2013.  Yesterday, while I was getting ready to take a shower, in my basement ( very dark, just a dim light back in the corner where shower stall is ) As I was just getting ready to shower, a very bright light, like someone flicked on a very bright flashlight, showed up, near me, an area of about, maybe three foot in circumference,  lit up the basement, for just a couple of seconds, then, went out. Very close to my body, say, five foot away.  It didn't really scare me, but, it got my attention.

I immediately thought of a portal opening up, to another dimension.  That's what came to my mind.  Nothing else strange happened, that I know of.  I did not imagine this.

----------


## rodan

November 13th:  Starting today, I'm reversing the side of the magnet I tape to my forehead. I'm now using the side of the magnet, that attracts metal. The South side.  To review, I've taken the magnet out of the inside of a computer harddrive. Small and flat.  

Going to wear it this way, about an hour a day, for at least two weeks. Then, I'm thinking about going back to the first method of wearing it, IF I see no change.

----------


## bluremi

Just an interesting note: magnets affect plasma TVs because plasma is any material consisting of ionized particles. An ion is a particle with a net charge, meaning it is either missing electrons or has a few extra. Since they have a charge and are not neutral (like water), they are affected by magnetic fields.

In fact, most of the space in our solar system is full of plasma ejected by the sun. The major hurdle of sending astronauts to Mars is that they would be exposed to the plasma in space, causing various radiation-based damage and cancers. One of the proposed solutions is to shield the astronauts with an electromagnetic field, like how the earth's electromagnetic field works to protect us from the sun's most harmful radiation. A lot of people think it's the atmosphere, but really it's the powerful electromagnetic field created by the earth's crust and core.

----------


## Overevolved

Incredibly dangerous idea, especially if you are dealing with the S side of the magnet.

If the magnet is long enough (probably over 4 inches), then it mimics the magnetic monopole somewhat. Even today the magnetic monopole is a relatively elusive topic for anyone studying electromagnetism. 

The attraction of liquids on the N monopole will channel water inside the brain in a certain direction (depending on the location of the magnet on the surface of your scull), stimulating or dampening synaptic activity (neuron-neuron communication) in areas of the brain specified by the location of magnet on the scull as well as its strength. Same for the S side of the magnet, but with potentially devastating results. 

Tractography is the standard scientific term used to describe a very useful method of brain mapping, its usefulness comes from the ability of tracking water flow. What I'm trying to say is that screwing with the natural flow of water in your brain with a magnet powerful enough will (with unquestionable certainty) impair your cognitive abilities.

Be very careful with your experimental procedures. I have nothing more to add to this discussion.

----------


## rodan

> Incredibly dangerous idea, especially if you are dealing with the S side of the magnet.
> 
> If the magnet is long enough (probably over 4 inches), then it mimics the magnetic monopole somewhat. Even today the magnetic monopole is a relatively elusive topic for anyone studying electromagnetism. 
> 
> The attraction of liquids on the N monopole will channel water inside the brain in a certain direction (depending on the location of the magnet on the surface of your scull), stimulating or dampening synaptic activity (neuron-neuron communication) in areas of the brain specified by the location of magnet on the scull as well as its strength. Same for the S side of the magnet, but with potentially devastating results. 
> 
> Tractography is the standard scientific term used to describe a very useful method of brain mapping, its usefulness comes from the ability of tracking water flow. What I'm trying to say is that screwing with the natural flow of water in your brain with a magnet powerful enough will (with unquestionable certainty) impair your cognitive abilities.
> 
> Be very careful with your experimental procedures. I have nothing more to add to this discussion.



I'm using a flat magnet, I don't know if it has any damaging effect on my brain or not. But, you bring up a valid point, doing this may have a negative effect on the brain's function. 

I've been doing this for almost two months now, everyday.  Can't say I've had any major noticeable effects.  I do seem to remember my dreams when I wake up in the morning, can even remember up to three. Had six days in a row when I remembered them. Even had a couple of lucid dreams, though, could not keep lucidity for long, the dream would revert back to a passive dream. 

It's possible the magnet is not causing me remember dreams, probably not. Could be for some other reason.  I'm going to continue using magnet on forehead, for another month or two, probably no longer.

----------


## ardoci

Absolutely brilliant!  

I tried this a good while back with a flat magnetic without success but it seems you could well have found the doorway with the cone magnet.

Are you aware that there is 'magnetite' beside the pineal gland?

I believe and contend that its purpose is to clean or straighten out the electrons (donor and acceptor) as they pass through the pineal gland when we sleep. The pineal gland and the heart are the only two places where all our blood flows through. As the blood works its way round the body it becomes tired and needs to be refreshed. This happens during our sleeping period and most importantly only at night. That's why Night workers have a higher risk of cancer because they interrupt their circadian rhythms - the blood is refreshed less often so the cells think they are dying and they do.

Magnetite exists in all mammals and birds. For example, 'homing pigeons' have it in minuscule amounts in the beaks. It is this allied to the earth's magnetic field that directs them to their destinations.

Please keep us informed of the progress you are making - I feel sure we can lift the veil and see that time doesn't exist and we can 'channel' hop.

----------


## rodan

It's Jan. 3rd, 2014.  I'm going to lay off the flat magnet.  I really don't see any real benefits so far.  Maybe not using one for a month, I will see some difference, to compare using vs. not using. 

Thinking about buying a cylinder magnet or cone magnet, one that will be a few inches off my forehead. Seems like the flat magnets just do not work.  Maybe, for that matter none of them do, but, won't know that unless we try.

Would like to know if anyone else is doing this, or, if you know of a website with some info on it and can share it.

I will have to say I remember my dreams more. Even had my best lucid dream ever the other day. It may have even been an astral projection, as it just was so real, like real life, except the setting was a different place and time. I could tell the way people reacted to me in the dream, I must be someone else, as my personality seemed a bit different in the dream.  The dream was very detailed, could taste, smell, colors were vivid, etc., was very real.

Was even able to direct within the dream. When I saw a tv program in the dream, I immediately thought of the subject I wanted to go to, and, the characters in it went along, just like real life.  Was able to ask someone in it, for something, they provided it. I was able to use a remote control to change channels on the tv.

----------


## Psionik

Tried that for OBE- astral travel - No influence of magnet
Tried pentagram septagram, nonagram... no influence.
Tried agate, amethyst, jadeite... no influence. 
Tried different body orientation... no influence.
Tried OBE during different moon phases, different weather... no influence.
Tried binaural sounds and  visual-binaural beat stimulation- negative influence, never reached state for separation. Too distracting.

But beware, everything may have great influence if you believe strongly that it has to have influence. Crutch of belief  ::meditate::

----------


## rodan

> Tried that for OBE- astral travel - No influence of magnet
> Tried pentagram septagram, nonagram... no influence.
> Tried agate, amethyst, jadeite... no influence. 
> Tried different body orientation... no influence.
> Tried OBE during different moon phases, different weather... no influence.
> Tried binaural sounds and  visual-binaural beat stimulation- negative influence, never reached state for separation. Too distracting.
> 
> But beware, everything may have great influence if you believe strongly that it has to have influence. Crutch of belief



Thanks for the info. It helps when people post of their experiences with what they do test. I just reread what I posted yesterday. Something has seemed to help me remember dreams better. I do lean on it's probably not the magnet, though, I guess only way to tell is stay away from it, for a month, or a bit longer, and see if dreams still occur.

Will try a cone or cylinder shaped magnet, though, as from the material I have been finding on this experiment, people use about a four inch long magnet, not flat.

----------


## kadie

A quick question if you please?

What does opening the third eye mean to you? Do you have an expectation of what you would feel or sense?

----------


## Psionik

It would help if you have two similar metals, one magnet and second nonmagnetic. Someone would change it so you will not know whether you have, or don't have magnet. That way you would know, whether magnet has any influence on you. It would be like testing of placebo effect. 

Magnetic field changes direction of flying electrons or moving magnetic field changes moving electrons in metals(because electron of conductivity band are moving freely in metal). But pineal gland has no free flying electrons or metallic structure in. Therefore static magnetic fields can't have effect on it. 


There is one thing- did you hear of magnetars? They are very fast rotating neutron stars. And strongest magnetic fields in universe. Strong pulses of magnetic field during star quake would be strong enough to strip electrons off of mater to hundreds of thousands kilometers.

----------


## gmil

> It's Jan. 3rd, 2014.  I'm going to lay off the flat magnet.  I really don't see any real benefits so far.  Maybe not using one for a month, I will see some difference, to compare using vs. not using. 
> 
> Thinking about buying a cylinder magnet or cone magnet, one that will be a few inches off my forehead. Seems like the flat magnets just do not work.  Maybe, for that matter none of them do, but, won't know that unless we try.
> 
> Would like to know if anyone else is doing this, or, if you know of a website with some info on it and can share it.
> 
> I will have to say I remember my dreams more. Even had my best lucid dream ever the other day. It may have even been an astral projection, as it just was so real, like real life, except the setting was a different place and time. I could tell the way people reacted to me in the dream, I must be someone else, as my personality seemed a bit different in the dream.  The dream was very detailed, could taste, smell, colors were vivid, etc., was very real.
> Was even able to direct within the dream. When I saw a tv program in the dream, I immediately thought of the subject I wanted to go to, and, the characters in it went along, just like real life.  Was able to ask someone in it, for something, they provided it. I was able to use a remote control to change channels on the tv.



it sounds to me like it HAS worked in some way from what you are describing

----------


## bluremi

> There is one thing- did you hear of magnetars? They are very fast rotating neutron stars. And strongest magnetic fields in universe. Strong pulses of magnetic field during star quake would be strong enough to strip electrons off of mater to hundreds of thousands kilometers.



That is so cool. I just wikipedia'd these things: the description of the gamma ray burst that hit earth in 1979 was right out of a sci-fi movie.

----------


## gmil

> Absolutely brilliant!  
> 
> I tried this a good while back with a flat magnetic without success but it seems you could well have found the doorway with the cone magnet.
> 
> Are you aware that there is 'magnetite' beside the pineal gland?
> 
> I believe and contend that its purpose is to clean or straighten out the electrons (donor and acceptor) as they pass through the pineal gland when we sleep. The pineal gland and the heart are the only two places where all our blood flows through. As the blood works its way round the body it becomes tired and needs to be refreshed. This happens during our sleeping period and most importantly only at night. That's why Night workers have a higher risk of cancer because they interrupt their circadian rhythms - the blood is refreshed less often so the cells think they are dying and they do.
> 
> Magnetite exists in all mammals and birds. For example, 'homing pigeons' have it in minuscule amounts in the beaks. It is this allied to the earth's magnetic field that directs them to their destinations.
> ...



just came across this..
*The Production of Consciousness out of States of Consciousness*
How Consciousness works - an hypothesis

----------


## IKnowKungFu

Dangit...What happened to the OP? I couldn't wait to read the results and then they stopped updating...really interesting though

----------


## rodan

Yes, it would be nice if the OP could post what results they noticed.  

I've been off the " flat magnet " ( one of those strong magnets from the inside of a computer desktop harddrive )
for about three weeks now. 

For the past three weeks:

I have not had any lucid dreams.  I do still have regular dreams, I remember when I wake up.  

Someone posted it seems may it had worked for me, in some way.  As of today, maybe the flat magnet did something, affected my pineal gland or brain function in some way. Whether it's positive or not, I don't know.

I'm really tempted to try a cone magnet, like the OP.  Sure wish the OP would post the results they had, too.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I find it annoying when people announce they are going to do an experiment like this and don't follow through. Maybe it's better to post about our experiments like this when we're done with them.

----------


## Jethro

I used neo magnets (north pole) . Straight on 3 rd eye position between our eye brows and temporal lobes. I also added one magnet on top of my head that straight down to pineal gland facing north to the scalp. Then one on throat, heart, belly button and just above my peckers. In others words, I used the same map for the Chakras.

My goal of this personal study is : Manifestation of thoughts ( I do not care about melatonin and those junkies). 

I have : 10 neodymium magnets ( bi -polar).

Today ( 23/01/2014) I wore one of the magnets ( around 3,000 guass; I believe almost 1/3 of 1 Tesla) Magnet penetrates up to 3 finger depths or 3-5 centimeters. 
Effect on the first day : Lucid dreaming and control over it + plus deep sleep after using the north pole
How to find the pole : using a compass.South pole of the compass would be attracted to the north pole of the magnet or vice versa. Or use any other alternative methods (like water or etc...)
How long: I wore it almost 8 hours today and I would do it at night ( 8 more hours???)
Updates: If I come here, it means I have not achieved the desired result otherwise, I have it, yay! sorry, I am as self-centered as others No one helped me with anything. Research is a part of our life and we have to find the truth. It is a world of fakes and pseudo truths, if you are keen, you can find it out. Don't worry otherwise. No one would feed you. seek and YE shall find it. 

I know the story about a cat and a magician. He configured a magic circle with highly powerful magnets .. placed the cat in the middle = disappeared! And then, he did the same = ???? 

Most people = are here to get some threads and do further study on it. Imagine if you got the key, would you care to share it? 

I would doubt it. If you had it, you would not be here! Good luck everyone! 

Theoretically it should work but we yet to figure out its practical ways.

----------


## Jethro

I do not know why many members here always go ' off topic'. The thread is = magnet and pineal gland, I believe. Btw I do not think sound waves would help us in this. I know many bianural or isochronic beats failures.





> I used neo magnets (north pole) . Straight on 3 rd eye position between our eye brows and temporal lobes. I also added one magnet on top of my head that straight down to pineal gland facing north to the scalp. Then one on throat, heart, belly button and just above my peckers. In others words, I used the same map for the Chakras.
> 
> My goal of this personal study is : Manifestation of thoughts ( I do not care about melatonin and those junkies). 
> 
> I have : 10 neodymium magnets ( bi -polar).
> 
> Today ( 23/01/2014) I wore one of the magnets ( around 3,000 guass; I believe almost 1/3 of 1 Tesla) Magnet penetrates up to 3 finger depths or 3-5 centimeters. 
> Effect on the first day : Lucid dreaming and control over it + plus deep sleep after using the north pole
> How to find the pole : using a compass.South pole of the compass would be attracted to the north pole of the magnet or vice versa. Or use any other alternative methods (like water or etc...)
> ...

----------


## Psionik

> I used neo magnets (north pole) . Straight on 3 rd eye position between our eye brows and temporal lobes. I also added one magnet on top of my head that straight down to pineal gland facing north to the scalp. Then one on throat, heart, belly button and just above my peckers. In others words, I used the same map for the Chakras.
> 
> My goal of this personal study is : Manifestation of thoughts ( I do not care about melatonin and those junkies). 
> 
> I have : 10 neodymium magnets ( bi -polar).
> 
> Today ( 23/01/2014) I wore one of the magnets ( around 3,000 guass; I believe almost 1/3 of 1 Tesla) Magnet penetrates up to 3 finger depths or 3-5 centimeters. 
> Effect on the first day : Lucid dreaming and control over it + plus deep sleep after using the north pole
> How to find the pole : using a compass.South pole of the compass would be attracted to the north pole of the magnet or vice versa. Or use any other alternative methods (like water or etc...)
> ...



You know... I wrote my findings about effect of various things on OBE(I admit that is not dreaming). No problem of sharing. 
I wouldn't share personal things. Well at least not things that are sensitive.  Only requisite needed for LD is concentration and imagination. People have different level of inner peace in themselves. If mind is not concentrated then no imagination will help.

----------


## Jethro

Well, I was referring to Rodan who started this thread and then the others. I have had tratak yoga and one or single thought meditation. I worked at somepoint but the magnet thing was more effective than any other modalities that I used so far. Just LD can not do anything alone or it doesn't offer anything that beneficial. Who wants to dream forever like that without reaping the benefits btw?

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, Jethro, how many times did you try the magnets?

----------


## Jethro

How many times = From 10 am to 7 pm. I do not know how to count HOW MANY times from it.

I am on a mission to attach at least 5000 gauss neodymium magnets on each ' chakra' or bio energy point or vortex / whatever. 

Koran or God or SHIVA helmet use the same principle for OBE and etc. I had a chat with Mr Tod Murphy and its effect (helmet). Persinger is not on its marketing side. Also many other neuro-scientists are into magnets and its effect on brain. You may youtube for sp,e anecdotal or research. In one of them, it shows how brain performs well with magnets (speed reading or so on). 

I am sure this would be beneficial. I don't want to pay $700 for the kroan helmet of persinger now and there is no scope of increasing our ESP abilities with it. I deduce that magnets are the key to ESP. I have lucid dreams after this. I had a nap yesterday and it was full of lucid dreams. 

I do not know how many times it have to use. I used some other types before ( crystals or etc). It didn't work. Magnet seems working. I will update after awhile if it is any good.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> How many times = From 10 am to 7 pm. I do not know how to count HOW MANY times from it.
> 
> I am on a mission to attach at least 5000 gauss neodymium magnets on each ' chakra' or bio energy point or vortex / whatever. 
> 
> Koran or God or SHIVA helmet use the same principle for OBE and etc. I had a chat with Mr Tod Murphy and its effect (helmet). Persinger is not on its marketing side. Also many other neuro-scientists are into magnets and its effect on brain. You may youtube for sp,e anecdotal or research. In one of them, it shows how brain performs well with magnets (speed reading or so on). 
> 
> I am sure this would be beneficial. I don't want to pay $700 for the kroan helmet of persinger now and there is no scope of increasing our ESP abilities with it. I deduce that magnets are the key to ESP. I have lucid dreams after this. I had a nap yesterday and it was full of lucid dreams. 
> 
> I do not know how many times it have to use. I used some other types before ( crystals or etc). It didn't work. Magnet seems working. I will update after awhile if it is any good.



How many nights have you worn them? Do you wear them in your sleep? What about awake? How many weeks have you been doing this for?

----------


## Jethro

> How many nights have you worn them? Do you wear them in your sleep? What about awake? How many weeks have you been doing this for?





Just 2 nights so far
YEs, I do wear them I am thinking of making a head phone like so I can wear it while asleep
I wear just one neodymium between my eyes (on the 3rd eye) during the day
I started this 2 days ago.

I am planning :

Computer hard drive magnet ( 1.4 tesla that is 3 to4 times powerful than my current neo magnets)
always keep the NORTH poles

I think 1.2 Tesla would be great. But the problem is it is so large so can't take it outside. I yet to see the effect of magnets on my thoughts or its projection/manifestation. I am sure that is why we are doing this mainly.

----------


## Psionik

What I tried, I got magnets on back of my head. Alternatively I placed them on my forehead. I also tried to create field between two magnets through my head, so I placed one magnet facing south(alternatively north) pole inside my head onto my forehead and other facing with north(alternatively south) pole to my head on  back of my head(so magnets would attract themselves)... With no effect.
But my neo's from harddrive were small, with dimension roughly 15x20mm and 2mm thick(not normal bipolar harddrive magnets- or how to name it... Normally the harddrive magnets have on each flat end north and south pole, I used magnets whose have on one flat surface only north and on other side only south pole) Try to use two bigger magnets in this configuration, maybe bigger magnets could not exert stronger field, but at least that field should be larger. 

I would be careful with big magnets, if they decide to clap on your ear it would be very painfull.

I don't think there would be any effect... More interesting would be alternating strong field. One could create it also with help of neo's, it would require some electromotor to rotate magnet near your head. Again, I don't believe there would be observable effect. And we must think also about placebo effect.

----------


## Jethro

It doesn't work that way Bro. You should keep it on its places. Lets see what happens. You dont need to move it around. Keep the north pole to the chakra  or bio energy field /points. Do it at least 2 weeks....I got the result in 1-2 days... I would suggest you to wait 2 weeks max. Anyway, I am not a charlatan or or rip you off.  Just try your best otherwise give up. I know it is better than any placebo effect that I had in the past. I tried all the  modalities that we can buy. I got no result from it. Good luck!

----------


## Jethro

> What I tried, I got magnets on back of my head. Alternatively I placed them on my forehead. I also tried to create field between two magnets through my head, so I placed one magnet facing south(alternatively north) pole inside my head onto my forehead and other facing with north(alternatively south) pole to my head on  back of my head(so magnets would attract themselves)... With no effect.
> But my neo's from harddrive were small, with dimension roughly 15x20mm and 2mm thick(not normal bipolar harddrive magnets- or how to name it... Normally the harddrive magnets have on each flat end north and south pole, I used magnets whose have on one flat surface only north and on other side only south pole) Try to use two bigger magnets in this configuration, maybe bigger magnets could not exert stronger field, but at least that field should be larger. 
> 
> I would be careful with big magnets, if they decide to clap on your ear it would be very painfull.
> 
> I don't think there would be any effect... More interesting would be alternating strong field. One could create it also with help of neo's, it would require some electromotor to rotate magnet near your head. Again, I don't believe there would be observable effect. And we must think also about placebo effect.









If you try to create a field in between, there will not be a desired benefit because south vs north cancels all the poles. Try just NORTH from the front (face)

OR try both north sides. One from the front and the other from the back. It doesn't cancel each other. However, I do not think it is a good idea. I would just try NORTH right between the eye brows or the temporal sides. Perhaps, I would also try vertically ( above my head -- onto the direction of pineal gland).


Result: Mine is great as I am very sensitive to magnetic fields around me. I often feel my hands repel. I think people do not see any result if they don't have that sensation in between their hands. It means they have less magnetism. They would need to increase that magnetic field and repletion before starting pineal gland activation by magnets. Hand repletion may be due to the bio energy centers at heart and throat. I would suggest anyone to start the magnet therapy from the bottom (solar plexus) or umbilicus. If those energy reservoirs are week, then I do not think they would be able to enter ESP, lucid dreaming or so on. This is only my deduction but I am almost certain that magnetism has a strong relation between our super abilities. 

I found other modalities such as Chakra or yoga is based on magnetism. They called it 'Chakra' = wheel ?? as same as magnets. If they are circling, then it should be easier to control by an external magnet.  Chakras, IMO, are the bioenergy vortex. Yes, it is the same points in the acupressure/acupuncture theory. Basically, we can just follow those points and empower the dormant energy. 


More happy to hear and share the details on a regular basis if someone is really into it. 


I think N45-50 are the best magnets, but they are quite expensive.  N 45's flux density/ tesla is greater than the normal ones. I do not know how to get more powerful bio polar magnets.

----------


## Psionik

Two north poles or two south poles cancel themselves when faced. They are repelling themselves.
Field doesn't cancel in between of them, when magnets are attracting themselves. North-south pole combination.

When placed into MRI, the body is placed inside large magnetic field stronger and many times larger than common NdFeB permanent magnet has. 

I'm not sure about chakra activation or manipulation by physical objects, or fields. In my opinion, they are more spiritual , higher dimensional energy centers, they are not detectable by physical sensors. 

I wish you luck with your research.

----------


## Jethro

No the field will be neutral (almost), right? It has to change the bio energy level in our system. To do that, we need to just use the north pole of the magnet. If you want to activate any part of the body, find the bio energy level close to that area ( Let's say 3rd eye or pineal gland. So, choose the energy level that controls the pineal gland, which lies in between the eye brows or temporal lobes or so on. The bottom line is activate the gland, not just place the magnet anywhere. We use the closest circuit that has a direct influence on pineal gland. If you use north-south magnet,imagine you have a wheel, the wheel would not spin because of the north vs south attraction. However, wheel would spin if just one side (north) is used. The wheel should be a conductor as you know. 


MRI doesn't help because it needs tuning. MRI doesn't tune our magnetic or bio energy level. I do not think MRI activates our bioenergy system but it analyses the image. It penetrates the object using fields. The exposure time frame is minimal and not uniformed. 

Theoretically deducing something is easy but we need to test it to know if it works or not. When it comes to supernatural things or pineal gland functions, we need to rely on our own experiments. Books or mainstream sources would mislead you. This is why I want to research it my own way. I am sick of that educated idiocy and its bias.

----------


## rodan

@Jethro:

Actually, "Sweatdreamer1 " started this thread, not me.  However, I have been, and, will continue to follow this thread.

I had been using the North pole side of a flat, " harddrive " magnet, on my forehead, for about two months, then quit.

I have now been off magnet for a full month.  Thinking about either using a three inch cylindrical type, cone magnet. Or, I might try to combine several harddrive magnets, ( say four ) in a series, and, attach to forehead. 

Looking back, I guess I have to say maybe using the one flat magnet, did have some results on me.  For the past three weeks, I had no lucid dreams.  I still occasionally wake up remembering just my regular dreams. Nothing lucid.

Will be interesting to see if I have a lucid dream within the first week or two of using magnets again.

@Jethro:   Are you using those flat, round magnets on your forehead, for the lucid dreaming? If not, can you describe, briefly, what you use on forehead? thank you.

----------


## Dthoughts

Fuckin' magnets, how do they work?

I really don't understand physics, but magnets are related to electron currents?
It is commonly accepted that we have a magnetic body on top of our physical? Hence, we have EEG scans and fMRIs.
I think the pineal gland might be the place where electrons reach their highest point before flowing back down into the energy body. 

Given my viewpoint, I am personally very wary of messing with that by using magnets. But if it is magnetic fields we are manipulating. Listening to Frequency tunes (alpha,beta,delta) alters the magnetic field, right? Else, we woulden't have them show up on an EEG, AFAIK.

----------


## Psionik

Firstly, magnetic field is physical field, because it is composed of electrons. 
Secondly, body has very weak magnetic field (10 000 000 times weaker than that of earths field), but it is not homogenous. Strongest source of it is hearth and brain - not pineal gland but grey matter of brain. Also muscles are source of weaker field than brain, mainly when they are moving. Magnetic field is generated in body because of bioelectric signals. Therefore glands are not their source.
Pineal gland has nothing to do with memory ! It only regulates other glands in body. It isn`t scientificaly proved, but many different unscientific sources are associating this gland with third eye. I think that third eye is not and doesn`t have anything to do with gland, or any physical thing in body. I think we should be looking for something spiritual when we are speaking about third eye.

EEG is electro encefalo gram. EEG machine detect weak electric currents. Somehow similar is EKG (ECG)which is short for electro cardio gram... detecting electric currents of hearth. Both methods have nothing to do with magnetic fields.
MRI stands for magnetic resonance imaging. Magnetic resonance imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Again magnetic field of body is not imagined. Only response of hydrogen atoms on resonance electromagnetic wave in strong magnetic field. It could be used for inorganic material research too.

Listening to tunes doesn`t adjust magnetic fields. It changes slightly frequence of electric currents, but that is not reason, but effect of sensory input on brain.

----------


## Jethro

yea, neodymium magnet/ flat type (south pole). South pole is for stimulating and north for calming down.  I use it for manifestation purpose. I also do a chakra activation using those 3,500 gauss magnets. half an hour for chakras ( 6 chakras except the crown one-- which is hard to stick on the head) and then a 20 minutes extra on the 3rd eye (between the eye brows). While doing so, I visualise that I want clearly-- one at a time. I do not do it everyday the same thing but different visualisations. I get results even without magnets. Its only 1 week now so I am not sure if there is an amplified effect with magnets. I am sure that it helped me for lucid dreaming. 

I am thinking of combining this with 'orgone boosters' or similar. As every manifestation needs a lot of energy, I am going to do it with an orgone pyramid.

----------


## kadie

Have any of you tried using other minerals to stimulate the third eye? Maybe crystal, hematite or actually more magnetite?

----------


## Jethro

I have. the last one was 'ormus'( pure gold extract). I also found good result with radionics software (EASYrad = $50 US). There is also a free version to try. It basically uses the required frequencies and it is one of the most of effective software for manifestation. There are many expensive software but this one could beat any available ones. I used melatonin  and  iron tablets as well, but there is no significant change. The principle is = we need more energy to manifest things. So just working on chakras are not enough. Therefore, a higher energy source like radionics is necessary. Radionic software can replace the devices. I get quick result with radionic software (Easyrad).

----------


## Psionik

I tried a few things and I find it not working. It could help as placebo effect. All researcher should have in their mind this effect of belief in something. Everybody have to learn to walk without crutches, they are breaking us down.

Good relaxation, concentration and meditation is all it is needed.

----------


## Jethro

Have you tried radionics software like EASYrad? If not, you may be wrong. I understand that we need to be independent but we need understand that we always need a step up. If we don't have that much energy, then we need help. On our own, we can't help much.

----------


## Jethro

I tried every single method avail online. This worked finally because I know how it works (logically). I wasted a lot of money for meditation and kundalini activation ( it was all poppycock).

----------


## Jethro

If we have good relaxation. music and focus, I bet, we will not still achieve it all. I have been through it all  :smiley:

----------


## Psionik

Yes. No effect. Well maybe there is effect- it made me agitated and concentration was impossible, I only wished to have silence. Oh silence... after I turned it off the SILENCE was godlike  ::D: 
Binaural beats can be good... even better are binaural beats combined with visual input(via special glasses), But all this is bad, if one can't concentrate into inside... And sounds make my concentration to go on them, outside... not inside into my... core? soul??? I don't know how to name it. When I wan't to do OBE(to astral or other dimensions), or lucid dreaming(through WILD), my focus must go inside. I relax and concentrate to block input of senses as much as possible. 
Energy flows inside... and I can feel it clearer in deep relaxation. Waves of energy wash over me from feet to head and away. Near of possibility to go out of body I can often see it as if bright light washes over me. And it often hums... it's like if it is singing to me inside of me. Once in thoughtless meditation, the effects cease and I remain in peaceful black void.

----------


## Jethro

May be you have full of energy in your chakras. Isochrnic or binaural doesn't work for me. Radionic software only fastens my targets, but not all. I wanted certain things and its happened but I wanted something which I know is difficult, so it didnt happen.

achieved target : $1000+ in 3-4 days work ( self- employed)
Non achieved target: fell out with my friends and wanted them back (did not happen). It ended up in accusation and fight though I did not do any mistake. Still I want them back as I miss them and I have no other good friends now.

----------


## Jethro

> Yes. No effect. Well maybe there is effect- it made me agitated and concentration was impossible, I only wished to have silence. Oh silence... after I turned it off the SILENCE was godlike 
> Binaural beats can be good... even better are binaural beats combined with visual input(via special glasses), But all this is bad, if one can't concentrate into inside... And sounds make my concentration to go on them, outside... not inside into my... core? soul??? I don't know how to name it. When I wan't to do OBE(to astral or other dimensions), or lucid dreaming(through WILD), my focus must go inside. I relax and concentrate to block input of senses as much as possible. 
> Energy flows inside... and I can feel it clearer in deep relaxation. Waves of energy wash over me from feet to head and away. Near of possibility to go out of body I can often see it as if bright light washes over me. And it often hums... it's like if it is singing to me inside of me. Once in thoughtless meditation, the effects cease and I remain in peaceful black void.





Binaural beats has nothing to do with radionics software. I am on about how to manifest the dreams or thoughts, not how to focus and do an astral travel. I do not want to travel in to a 'surreal world'. I heard many stories but most of them are not convincing. However, some popular remote viewers like Lynn Buchnan (ex USA military) use isochronic or binaural waves. 


The energy frequency would create the reality. Binaural or isochronic would not work for the first time as brain tends to get irritated. If you want to do so, you need to start up with alpha/beta wave for 2 weeks conditioning. Then switch into Alpha/Theta or so on. Someone who starts with THETA level to manifest or project (astral) would not get there as it is so disturbing. For many people THETA level is a disturbing phase while they are conscious so they are not going to focus and therefore no way to accomplish their goals. 

I do not know if you have tried radionics software ( not isochronic or binaural waves).

----------


## Psionik

> Binaural beats has nothing to do with radionics software. I am on about how to manifest the dreams or thoughts, not how to focus and do an astral travel. I do not want to travel in to a 'surreal world'. I heard many stories but most of them are not convincing. However, some popular remote viewers like Lynn Buchnan (ex USA military) use isochronic or binaural waves.



Of course they are not. Sound of that EasyRad is horrible. Binaural beats I can at least tolerate, and concentrate on them... but they don't help me to do LD or OBE. I tried it for a few weeks a few years ago. In that few weeks I hadn't achieved any LD or OBE... Concentration directed outside is simply not the way.
I tried maybe 20 years ago binaural beats coupled with visual stimulation(small aparatus named MindPower)... I used it for about 2 years. For different purposes, it has I think 9 programs for different uses, different brainwave stimulation. I used it on top my normal routine relaxation and concentration exercises. Therefore it was quite simple to compare effects on my mind state... I hadn't managed to do any OBE with its help, nor to make deeper concentration or relaxation than I could do without it. On the contrary... But I tried it again and again, curious whether it doesn't need time. But results told me that it was not the case. I found as main problem stimulation on my senses. 
LD is an special sort of dream... I'm not convicted of usability of it much(but I try to research it)... Now OBE is something different.





> The energy frequency would create the reality. Binaural or isochronic would not work for the first time as brain tends to get irritated. If you want to do so, you need to start up with alpha/beta wave for 2 weeks conditioning. Then switch into Alpha/Theta or so on. Someone who starts with THETA level to manifest or project (astral) would not get there as it is so disturbing. For many people THETA level is a disturbing phase while they are conscious so they are not going to focus and therefore no way to accomplish their goals. 
> 
> I do not know if you have tried radionics software ( not isochronic or binaural waves).



I tried it when it was mentioned... I tried many things since I started to do experiments first for learning to do OBE, then exercises to do it more efficiently.
I set volume on low because it made feel my ears pain. And even if it was at very low and tolerable sound level, it was very distracting. I was feeling strong emotions of denial. I felt very strong urges to make the sound stop. I couldn't tolerate it for more than approximately 15 minutes.

----------


## rodan

Maybe the magnets help the chakras receive more cosmic energy from the universe.  Could be the proper frequency needs to be attained to get results. 

Using these magnets made me think of Steven Gibbs, the man who makes and sells the Hyper Dimensional Resonator, for time travel, or astral projection. Using a powerful electromagnetic field on your heart chakra, might produce a much more effect than magnets.

----------


## rodan

> I have. the last one was 'ormus'( pure gold extract). I also found good result with radionics software (EASYrad = $50 US). There is also a free version to try. It basically uses the required frequencies and it is one of the most of effective software for manifestation. There are many expensive software but this one could beat any available ones. I used melatonin  and  iron tablets as well, but there is no significant change. The principle is = we need more energy to manifest things. So just working on chakras are not enough. Therefore, a higher energy source like radionics is necessary. Radionic software can replace the devices. I get quick result with radionic software (Easyrad).



How does that Easyrad ( or any radionics software ) work ? Can I just run it, in the background, without looking at the Easyrad screen? If so, how does that work on my chakras? Is it still producing high frequencies, visually, in the background, or, do I have to run the audio, too?

----------


## rodan

I rigged up a flat, strong, harddrive magnet to a headband, so the non attracting side ( south pole ? ), is facing forehead, about an inch away.
A harddrive magnet has the " magnet " glued to a piece of metal. The side with the metal does not attract, the side with the magnet, does attract.
Going to start using it today, March 25th, for 30 to 45 minutes per day.

----------


## Dthoughts

Binaural beats possibly work by ways of electromagnetic beats rather than acoustical. Meaning you won't even need sound to achieve a higher/lower resonance inside the brain.

Also, i opt for plants as a source of iron rather than supplements. Same deal with melatonin. Just sharing lifestyle matters. hehe.  :smiley:

----------


## rodan

> I rigged up a flat, strong, harddrive magnet to a headband, so the non attracting side ( south pole ? ), is facing forehead, about an inch away.
> A harddrive magnet has the " magnet " glued to a piece of metal. The side with the metal does not attract, the side with the magnet, does attract.
> Going to start using it today, March 25th, for 30 to 45 minutes per day.



Woke up about an hour after falling asleep. Was sleeping on my left side. As my eyes opened, just for a second, I saw a man, crouched down, next to my bed. He saw I awakened, then, disappeared. I didn't get a good look at him.
He looked like a regular human male, with a long sleeved shirt on, and slacks or jeans, from what I saw. It startled him to see I woke up.
It wasn't a dream.  Something woke me up, and as I opened my eyes, I saw the ma, just for a second, then he disappeared.  

On another point, I figured out how to rig up two more magnets, one on left side of forehead, one on the  right. So, now, I can have one in the middle, and, one on each side.  The theory: using magnets to stimulate both left and right brain activity.

----------


## Aelf

The OP refers to the experiment by Walter Rawls (explained in the OP).

You will see that the magnet needs to be placed over the third eye, situated on the forehead between the eyes. Before dismissing the use of magnets to open the third eye, maybe try replicating the experiment Rawls used that got such interesting results? That means placing the magnet in the area between the eyes. Try it for 4 weeks and see what happens. Research Walter Rawls to find out the type of magnet he used and for how long he used it for each day (I think it was for 10 to 30 minutes) but not sure exactly what type of magnet.





> What I tried, I got magnets on back of my head. Alternatively I placed them on my forehead. I also tried to create field between two magnets through my head, so I placed one magnet facing south(alternatively north) pole inside my head onto my forehead and other facing with north(alternatively south) pole to my head on  back of my head(so magnets would attract themselves)... With no effect.
> But my neo's from harddrive were small, with dimension roughly 15x20mm and 2mm thick(not normal bipolar harddrive magnets- or how to name it... Normally the harddrive magnets have on each flat end north and south pole, I used magnets whose have on one flat surface only north and on other side only south pole) Try to use two bigger magnets in this configuration, maybe bigger magnets could not exert stronger field, but at least that field should be larger. 
> 
> I would be careful with big magnets, if they decide to clap on your ear it would be very painfull.
> 
> I don't think there would be any effect... More interesting would be alternating strong field. One could create it also with help of neo's, it would require some electromotor to rotate magnet near your head. Again, I don't believe there would be observable effect. And we must think also about placebo effect.

----------


## Dthoughts

Wow, the information in this thread is amazing! Thanks y'all! Especially Jethro. But all of this information is awe inspiring to me. Going to experiment with magnets asap.

----------


## rodan

I've used the method of having three, flat harddrive magnets, attached to a headband, one in the center, one of the left and one on the right, of the forehead.

Today is my third day with headband and three magnets. The middle magnet, is positioned an inch off the surface of the forehead. The other two, just flat on the headband, magnets against skin of forehead when I have headband positioned.

Yesterday, I used it in 20 to 30 minute segments, three times.  This morning, I woke up with a mild headache. The day before, I woke up with a mild headache. That first day, I had the headband on for about 45 minutes, only once, right before falling asleep.

To me, getting mild headaches, from using this approach, could mean I'm stimulating the brain, both left, and right side. I think of it as though of exercising muscles.  When you use muscles that haven't been used in a while, they become sore, for the first few days, till you get them back in shape.

----------


## morris

cant find such magnet in belgium  ::sad2::  ::sad2::  ::sad2::

----------


## rodan

I stayed off using magnets for a short time. Didn't make it the full 30 days, though, long enough to believe the magnets do affect something in the brain. To review, I had awaken, three days, with a mild headache, that went away in a short time. After the first few days, no longer any headaches.

Didn't experience anything paranormal since that one night of waking up, seeing the man next to bed, then disappearing in a second or two. I remember the startled look on his face, when he saw my eyes opened. This occurred about an hour, to an hour and a half, after I had fallen asleep that night.

Going to stay off magnet for a little while, for other reasons unrelated reasons. Will post in this thread again, when I start back up.

----------


## morris

seems scary! no braindamage? i"ll wil try soon as i find the correct magnet





> I stayed off using magnets for a short time. Didn't make it the full 30 days, though, long enough to believe the magnets do affect something in the brain. To review, I had awaken, three days, with a mild headache, that went away in a short time. After the first few days, no longer any headaches.
> 
> Didn't experience anything paranormal since that one night of waking up, seeing the man next to bed, then disappearing in a second or two. I remember the startled look on his face, when he saw my eyes opened. This occurred about an hour, to an hour and a half, after I had fallen asleep that night.
> 
> Going to stay off magnet for a little while, for other reasons unrelated reasons. Will post in this thread again, when I start back up.

----------


## rodan

> seems scary! no braindamage? i"ll wil try soon as i find the correct magnet



Well, it's possible the magnet(s) could have a negative effect on the brain.  Just because they sell magnetic headbands, doesn't mean it's safe.  I did experience mild headaches the first three days of using them, upon awakening in the morning, and, I only had the headband on, for less than 45 minutes per day.

I've taken a break from this experiment, but, do plan on doing it again, very soon.

----------


## morris

[ i'll whil try it and keep you informd  :smiley: 

QUOTE=rodan;2097825]Well, it's possible the magnet(s) could have a negative effect on the brain.  Just because they sell magnetic headbands, doesn't mean it's safe.  I did experience mild headaches the first three days of using them, upon awakening in the morning, and, I only had the headband on, for less than 45 minutes per day.

I've taken a break from this experiment, but, do plan on doing it again, very soon.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Conscience

guys, seriously don't do this, especially if you're doing it every day.

There is iron in your brain which definitely gets attracted by the magnet.
It is proven that magnetic fields can damage your brain, and I'm sure the reason why this guy has seen a ghost after 2 weeks, is because magnets cause *serious brain and DNA damage*

they tried it with mice and found out that their brain cells have changed. That's due to iron atoms and radicals

I'm serious... don't do it

----------


## Dthoughts

I do share your concern, Conscience.

But.. First of all, iron in the human body is not affected by magnets. As stated in this article... Radicals might be a different story. If there's any effect it is the effect on those molecules that produce them, I think. Changes in brain cells and DNA does not typically have to mean that these are dangerous changes. They might be positive?

Could you link the article because this is actually a very interesting topic and a lot of "pseudoscientist" keep saying that magnets make changes in DNA while "scientists" keep denying that magnets have an effect at all. It is an on-going debate. Only magnetic pulses are an acknowledged scientific fact. So i'm curious which kind of magnets they used in this study you mentioned.

To be fair, magnets exert an interesting quantum mechanical effect that is not notable on an MRI. They have been used and are used for therapy so there's probably not a danger. Pulsating magnets do make physical changes but they usually only last for an hour maximum before things are back to equalebrium. The quantum resonance that they do is akin to a sort of signaling pathway that might be responsible for making DNA changes. I'll have to await Conscience's link to the article to really decide on that for myself. 

To be honest, I think it doesn't matter if you did 20 or 30 days of using the magnets.. If you have used them for this long and the only result is a weird hallucination and a mild headache then I woulden't put much faith into it anymore that things are going to progress for the better. Pain is never good and might indicate that you need materials to propograte nerve growth, I think. Or perhaps oxidative stress on blood vessels is the reason for this pain because there isn't actually many regions in the brain which are able to be linked to pain receptors. I'm just speculating here but both examples might be linked. 

On the other hand, I do not think you even need magnets or anything to make changes and work with the Chakra system. All this can be done with Visualization and Yoga/breathing exercises quite possibly. Some foods and cleansing might help. Robert Bruce (AP) is an authorative figure on these kinds of things but to be honest not quite my cup of tea. It is an interesting figure though and worth checking out.

----------


## Conscience

I doubt such changes would be positive. Our body isn't really "used to" magnetic fields... We get our energy from chemical reactions, there's no evolutionary use for magnets... maybe it doesn't change anything, you can argue about that, but if there's a change, it would be negative I think
humans also aren't "used to" electricity, that's why it's destructive for us
(I'm using the phrase "used to" because my vocabulary is awful and I can't think of a suitable one)

I searched pretty long to find that article, I'm not sure if I'll find it again. But I can ask my father about it, he's a professor at a university for medicine.. he might know something about it

in any case, I'm not an expert and the article I found might have been pseudoscientific... but that magnetic pineal gland stimulation is even more pseudoscientific in the first place. Stuff like other dimensions and ghosts aren't proven. There's no evidence that magnetic fields can get your brain to another dimension or anything like that
it just sounds ridiculous to me
when I read that this guy saw a ghost my first thought was brain damage
now I read people get headaches from it.. whenever something hurts you shouldn't do it. Pain is a sign for damage


why not stimulate your pineal gland by meditation? works much better, for me at least

----------


## Psionik

Brain can't feel pain, it doesn't have receptors for it. Headache are from cramps of muscles on surface of skull. Cramped muscle has insufficient blood supply... Also lactic acid is forming and can't be washed out of cramped muscle.

Rodan: Maybe your way of magnet holding on place makes worse blood flow...

----------


## Dthoughts

I have learned that the best way to stimulate the pineal gland is to simply extract DMT from baby fetuses.

Conscience, I have seen a ghost near my bed and floating through the wall after a lucid dream. And quite often see someone standing near my bed. I am quite certain that I do not have brain damage so i am positive that it doesn't really amount to brain damage in this case either. Who knows, it might even be a strong placebo?!

----------


## Conscience

> I have learned that the best way to stimulate the pineal gland is to simply extract DMT from baby fetuses.
> 
> Conscience, I have seen a ghost near my bed and floating through the wall after a lucid dream. And quite often see someone standing near my bed. I am quite certain that I do not have brain damage so i am positive that it doesn't really amount to brain damage in this case either. Who knows, it might even be a strong placebo?!



you might be right. 
depends on the context as well imo. 

I would be careful though... better save than sorry.

----------


## Jethro

Right now: I do not experiment with magnets anymore 

Reason: I found I attract what I want without the magnets. I spend $200 for magnets and I still have it. I did not find anything 'significant' to continue this practice. 

So what's new: I am using more affirmation to condition my brain that I am and I can attract more I want. ( even it is for psionics or ESP/ lucid dreaming etc...)

How I am doing: I reaffirm it every day like chanting. I make my own statements. For example,  ' I always attract money' Say that as many times in a day. 

Struggled: I questioned it many times in the first week but later on I started to realize that mind starts to listen whatever lies we say to it but it takes time. When the mind has dominant conditioning, it listens to the dominant patterns. SO I am working on that. No matter what my goal is whether it is for weight loss or height increase. I found the key is conditioning the mind. 

Alternatives: I studied EFT and so on: 

I found: nothing new and every new cult uses the same theory called repetition and that is the key to our mind


Lazy?: then it is not for the lazy people. Once you go lazy, always lazy crazy. There is no magic wand. 


Comment: My research (personal) is over) but I yet to develop my own statements and condition my mind to it

Feedback: I found it is amazing after 2 weeks from the start and I get what I want ( if it was conditioned)+ inexpensive


Redundancies : no need of visualizations or emotions . Mind works with out those. I heard those stories about vibrations, theta/gamma waves but end of the day none of them are necessary except our belief.


Draw back :  you need to get your ass down there (lol!)+ don't expect too much this is not a game for someone who is desperate. This is a step by step upgrade. However, other methods got no guaranteed result. So had better choose this real one. Don't waste money! ( full of charlatans to fool people- they know nothing; ask them to demonstrate and prove their skills first and then learn if you are that desp.. can you ask them to get you $10,000 and demonstrate their power??? lol!) Why would they do  for you if they can do it ? They normally want your fees..hehe! No offense meant ( I lost lots of $$$$ for the pursuit of truth)


THe most important:   You goal is based on what you believe. So condition your brain to believe in your goal by making simple positive affirmations+ wait for 2-3 weeks for your brain to feel it natural+ expect= achieve it). 

For some people it needs more reaffirmation and rewiring to condition because their older belief is too strong. The new belief should be conditioned deeply and dominate the old. Then it starts to execute the task.  

Is there any virus?:  YEs, some people question the possibility while the affirm it on a regular basis. Basically you are adding that 'virus' into your new belief. As a result, you implant a virus(doubtful) thought or belief in your brain/mind. The result will be = no good!


Sorry= for lecturing. I am 200% my research is over 


Challenge: 

If anyone thinks this is not true, post some relevant oppositions. It will also help you and me. 



Cheerio :smiley:

----------


## Psionik

Jethro- nicely said. That is what I want to explain to people interested in OBE, yet I fail so many times to convince. The way is very simple, still needs to be followed tirelessly. Otherwise results will be nonexistent, or unsatisfactory.

----------


## Jethro

True  :smiley:  no need those crutches... no turn in back though it took me sometime to figure out. It is so hard to differentiate because we have N number of methods out there. Thanks psionik once again :smiley:  I will update my comments on and off.. whats new at your end?

Much appreciated :smiley:

----------


## Psionik

A few interesting visions nowadays... Mainly LD which I try more, because I try to do shared dreamings. 
My OBEs are quite dull for long time now. They are very peaceful, but dull. Nothing interesting on my walks. I will probably end more passive while outside of my body... I will do more concentrated observations on simple things... Or maybe I will try to fly around more... Or just be there only for being there, for that peace.
Experiments to pull somebody(mainly my wife) out of body are unsuccessful. I'm starting to be disinterested in this experiment. But there is that thing- when you want to do something least, you are probably closest to success. Everything needs time. And patience.

----------


## Jethro

yea, a detached mindset, hey? I felt that before but after conditioning my brain, things changed. My results were quite similar to yours ( least want to do = success). I understood that it was due to my previous belief system. Now, I am working on changing the system. I found it is amazing because I get some good results. I wonder if the belief system is holding you back to do it. perhaps, your mind might say ' pulling is not possible'. I would condition my mind with some affirmations such as ' I can pull by my will now' x N number of times if I were you. I am also on its basic stage but I am really positive on this that I can do it. Somehow, negativity is not on my track these days or I learnt how to avoid it. It was not the case just 1 month ago. 

Thanks for sharing :smiley: ))))))))))))))))

----------


## Psionik

Detached always... But I didn't find anything of interest for quite long time... which is nothing what would stop my travels  :smiley:  The feeling of peace is worth everything.

Negativity or positivity- all the same. That is attachment negative or positive. Try to set yourself in between. The feeling is close to *"I don't care"*... And yet *"I will do it"*
Wanting without wanting- let it be happen. It takes time to find a way to steer that happen to happen your way... without wanting that.

I wish you success.

----------


## Jethro

so how TK works with this theory? Could you explain? Is it because they don't want it or care about it? My friends always push and make some effort to do TK. Just wondering...

----------


## Psionik

What is TK? Normally I see this as short for telekinesis  :smiley:

----------


## Jethro

yes. 

I used to practice the detached mind but it doesn't work in the long run because we have no uploaded file to execute it. If there is no belief, mind can't execute the command in a detached way. The reason why detached mind work is we have at least some or mixed positive or negative beliefs in our mind about the outcome. So it works at some point, however, if it is a new thing, we need to install the belief by conditioning it.

----------


## Psionik

Well I do not do telekinesis, at least in physical world. I don't know whether it is possible. While out of body, or while dreaming it is possible.

Ok... it is functioning as I wrote. *Wanting without wanting- let it be happen your way.* And it takes long time to get used to this kind of existence. Firstly, I had short OBEs because normal way of wanting something to do in OBE led to short walks. Which was pity. I invested great deal of time to make separation possible to do willingly. Therefore I tried and try to find ways to lengthen my walks. I found passive approach much better. So I ended in astral as passive observer. Using only natural ways to move(walking, sometimes flying). Every "wanting" or "strong feeling" lead to ending of OBE. 
I trained during waking time existing without those things. Without active thoughts. I use now passive thinking- it is something like to put myself into situation. Slovak word is "vžívať sa" English translation is not satisfactory. 
It is like everything what is coming into you from outside creates waves of feelings and vanishes. Waves are creating other waves... interacts from feelings from inside. And it goes forward till it crystallizes into end feeling. And you stay in that last feeling for a while(short) to see if something will not change it. Now this is fast. Faster then normal thought process. 

Next is this wanting without wanting. As I trained myself to use as passive-active way of thinking as I was possible to reach, it came to my mind that I need more proactive approach, without disturbing the state of mind. I use mild feeling of wanting something to happen but at the same time I let it be... disinterested in outcome and yet there is something waiting for the outcome. It is in peace, it doesn't battles between itself. When nothing happens then there is feeling best translated into "let it be..." And yet I can continue in wanting it happen. There is no place for disappointment. There is balance. In balance there is peace.

Sorry for very convoluted explanation. Feelings can be translated into words... but state of mind and alternate thought process through feelings... combined with fact I'm not good in English... You see the outcome. 

I don't need belief in this process. I need only let it go through my mind. To make impressions in stream of feelings. And to make changes I could register. Sometimes, the impressions are weak. Then I feel like something is there but I don't see it. Or understand it. Then, I know it needs time to grow. This uncertainty is maybe hardest thing to overcome. 

The way is long. I don't know what I will find useful later.

----------


## Jethro

areyou on facebook or whats your email ID? Psionik

Could you explain a scenario that you were successful.  I do not need the intention but the process you had been through. Much appreciated

----------


## rodan

> Brain can't feel pain, it doesn't have receptors for it. Headache are from cramps of muscles on surface of skull. Cramped muscle has insufficient blood supply... Also lactic acid is forming and can't be washed out of cramped muscle.
> 
> Rodan: Maybe your way of magnet holding on place makes worse blood flow...



That's good to know. I'd rather it affect my muscles than the brain itself.

Anyway, I've been off the headband magnets for about three or four months now.  Just started back up three days ago, and, the morning after the first session, woke up with a headache. ( the night before, I put the headband with a center magnet, and, side magnets, for 45 minutes )  

Last night, I took both of the side magnets off the headband, and now just use the center magnet, on the forehead, about an inch from the skin of the forehead.  Had it on about 45 minutes before going to sleep.

I haven't had a lucid dream since back when I last used the headband magnet.  My sleep pattern is changed, though, since I've last had lucid dreams, too.  I get up out of bed one to two hours earlier than I used to, meaning I'm getting less sleep, and, for me, usually the early morning is when I dream and remember them. 

Plan on putting the magnet headband when I go to bed, slipping it off after about 30 to 45 minutes, every night.

----------


## Indigoaran

Not results in this experiment yet, I really have a good result doing a particular meditation to stimulate the pineal gland  that I find in this page, is a small e-book but really good. 
They give it for free.

----------


## StevenEarley

> I believe and contend that its purpose is to clean or straighten out the electrons (donor and acceptor) as they pass through the pineal gland when we sleep. The pineal gland and the heart are the only two places where all our blood flows through. As the blood works its way round the body it becomes tired and needs to be refreshed. This happens during our sleeping period and most importantly only at night. That's why Night workers have a higher risk of cancer because they interrupt their circadian rhythms - the blood is refreshed less often so the cells think they are dying and they do.



I don't know where you heard this (add a reference?), but blood circulation goes like this: Venous return (from all parts of the body) --> Right side of heart --> Lungs --> Left side of heart --> All parts of the body (via arteries). The only two places you could say that all your blood flows through in one cardiac cycle are the lungs and heart. You could be right about the electrons for all I know, but you're statement on circulation is inaccurate.

----------


## digitalvygr

So I just read this whole thread.

It is entirely possible that the pineal gland could be stimulated with magnets.

One poster tried to refute this by saying that MRIs would affect humans and so would the geomagnetic force lines.

Geomagnetic force lines may indeed affect us, however they are relatively constant.  

MRI is usually a brief field, yet it has been proven to affect the pineal function of rats, as per this study:

Magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) effects on rat pineal neuroendocri... - PubMed - NCBI

You might wonder why a similar study was not done on humans?  Well lets just say that most humans dont want to die to have their pineal extracted and cross sectioned.

However transmission electron microscope images and raman spectroscopy of human cadaver pineal glands tells us that pineal glands have various substances that would be affected easily by a magnetic field.

What exactly that stimulation will do is the question.  The likely hope here is that it increases the secretion of substances like DMT, Pinoline, etc. which in turn would likely give the visionary effects that were claimed in the original experiment.

----------


## digitalvygr

> I don't know where you heard this (add a reference?), but blood circulation goes like this: Venous return (from all parts of the body) --> Right side of heart --> Lungs --> Left side of heart --> All parts of the body (via arteries). The only two places you could say that all your blood flows through in one cardiac cycle are the lungs and heart. You could be right about the electrons for all I know, but you're statement on circulation is inaccurate.



Maybe they were trying to refer to the fact that the pineal receives the most blood flow of any other organ besides the kidney, which is still pretty amazing when you think about it, especially for such a small structure.

----------


## digitalvygr

I grabbed some weaker magnets than described in this experiment from an amazon product that actually has a few pages on doing a magnet meditation for the pineal gland (among many other random meditations).  I do feel a bit more tingling than usual, but who knows, I can often just place my attention on my forehead and feel my brow tingling, and it tingles throughout the day.  I might grab a clylinder magnet one of these days and give it a go.  I am having about one OBE or LD per week, would be interesting to see if there is an increase.

----------


## Mantic

> ^^ Here's a cautionary thought, Harothehobogod:
> 
> Rather than base your mental condition on the remarkably questionable results from a remarkably questionable experiment, you might consider seeking professional help. 
> 
> After a rush of excitement many, many years ago, magnets have been found to have little to no effect on people, period. If magnetism worked the way deluded enthusiasts like Mr. Rawls profess, then the earth's magnetosphere would have turned us all into gods eons ago.  And if that failed, anyone who got an MRI scan at the hospital would be reporting visits to alternate realities regularly -- yet none do.  Magnetism is a part of our lives, and always has been; it is not a mystical force.  
> 
> Additionally, the pineal gland is not a mystical organ.  After you set all quaint, ignorance-borne mythology and hopeful mysticism aside, the pineal gland is, well, just a gland.  Though this experiment might represent some harmless fun, and could even produce a brief flash of expectation-based "results," it very likely is based on some very false, or at best breathlessly misguided, information.
> 
> Specious web posts will only make you feel better, or more mentally secure, for a little while -- try not to base your life on them.
> ...



Actually the pineal gland is connected to two other glands in your brain which spiritually paralell the third eye, and the pineal gland specifically excretes DMT which induces dreams, and much like serotonin induces the holographic projection of your reality. Dreams = death, serotonin = life, life = death, DMT = death. It's actually the most mystical gland in your body and what scientists and meta-physicians call the seat of the soul, it's the singularity (black hole) of your frequency change.

----------


## Mantic

Btw, on another note, i'm sorry if you've already tried this but opening your third eye without the necessary preparation (unlocking every other gland) you're literally opening your spirit to the astral plane (purgatory) and opening MANY dimensional doors to entities that you have NO idea about, they enter your life and do as THEY like, so you should be extremely cautious of what you let into your life, especially spiritually. I've heard that opening your third eye is like a gate straight to hell if you're unprepared spiritually. This idea is simple because magnetic fields alter the state of your brain frequency, in turn altering the frequency you are observing (reality) and connecting your current one with the crossfire of the astral plane, in which there are many entities which you might consider evil. Don't do this, it's the equivalent of listening to 3rd eye opening bi-neural beats, and if you read the comment section of those videos you will understand the evil forces i'm hinting at. These black figures you're seeing in your peripheral vision are just entering your reality, and you have no idea how detrimental this kind of stuff can be to you. You don't understand the fact that your pineal gland most likely is filled with crystallized Fluoride and heavy metals, (heavy metals are magnetic). I'm just saying it's up to you, but fucking around with the black hole (singularity) of your reality just to see what happens can result in some extremely horrifying experiences, which if you understood the significance of you would't even consider ever considering doing something like this. So please, for your own sake *DO NOT DO THIS*

Just another side note: gravity and magnetism transcends frequency and your entire life is directed by your centralized emotional (ELECTRO- MAGNETIC- MOTIONS) emissions (reactions), they create subtle gravity which changes the direction of your momentary metamorphosis (time), when you watch TV, it directs your emotions, and effects your life in ways you could never comprehend, when you take a material magnet which pulls in not only iron and heavy metals but your brain frequency, it alters your life in unpredictable ways that could lead to a lot of frequencies lower than your own being opened to you. It's just not worth it.

----------


## Psionik

Please don't spread horror stories. There is nothing wrong with black hole. It is only material. It does have as strong effect on you as you believe it has. Be free of your prejudice and it won't have any effect. 
I did many things during about 30 years of traveling out of body and NOTHING has detrimental effect on physical body. 
Evil entities... I was a two times in hell but there is not problem with devils. Problem is in Yourself. Your mind is weak. It needs to be quiet, in balance. Peacefull. There is nothing what can do any harm to your body, the harm can be done to your mind, if you let it come. If you are in fear then the gate is open. I came to hell and I was in distress, because I came there to help someone I regard as precious to me. And entities run to me and started to jerk my body(astral)... But I saw through my problem and I balanced my mind. I found my peace inside... I let the LIGHT to shine... and devils run away. I deal with entities with respect whether they look or feel evil or saint... I try to help. But when I see them doing wrong things to others(then myself) then I attack the evil (passively or actively depending on situation).

Crystallized fluoride and concentrated heavy metals in pineal gland? No living tissue would stand that and remain alive. Heavy metals are not magnetic. Iron, cobalt, nickel yes, as are some alloys. But it is necessary to differentiate the composition needed for material to be ferromagnetic. For example, iron is magnetic, but FeO and Fe2O3 are not. But Fe3O4 is again ferromagnetic.  And one must also consider whether material is not above Curie temperature, otherways material will not be ferromagnetic (Dysprosium is not ferromagnetic above -188°C) And if what you say is true then I'm dead because of MRI magnet I was in (field intensity ~5T ).  ::D:  That puny permanent magnets are small and seldom have more than about 1T . I tried them during a few months but if something they were distractive(similarly to nonmagnetic things like minerals, pentagrams heptagrams, nonagrams), my concentration was weaker when I had them pressing on my head.

----------


## Mantic

> Please don't spread horror stories. There is nothing wrong with black hole. It is only material. It does have as strong effect on you as you believe it has. Be free of your prejudice and it won't have any effect. 
> I did many things during about 30 years of traveling out of body and NOTHING has detrimental effect on physical body. 
> Evil entities... I was a two times in hell but there is not problem with devils. Problem is in Yourself. Your mind is weak. It needs to be quiet, in balance. Peacefull. There is nothing what can do any harm to your body, the harm can be done to your mind, if you let it come. If you are in fear then the gate is open. I came to hell and I was in distress, because I came there to help someone I regard as precious to me. And entities run to me and started to jerk my body(astral)... But I saw through my problem and I balanced my mind. I found my peace inside... I let the LIGHT to shine... and devils run away. I deal with entities with respect whether they look or feel evil or saint... I try to help. But when I see them doing wrong things to others(then myself) then I attack the evil (passively or actively depending on situation).
> 
> Crystallized fluoride and concentrated heavy metals in pineal gland? No living tissue would stand that and remain alive. Heavy metals are not magnetic. Iron, cobalt, nickel yes, as are some alloys. But it is necessary to differentiate the composition needed for material to be ferromagnetic. For example, iron is magnetic, but FeO and Fe2O3 are not. But Fe3O4 is again ferromagnetic.  And one must also consider whether material is not above Curie temperature, otherways material will not be ferromagnetic (Dysprosium is not ferromagnetic above -188°C) And if what you say is true then I'm dead because of MRI magnet I was in (field intensity ~5T ).  That puny permanent magnets are small and seldom have more than about 1T . I tried them during a few months but if something they were distractive(similarly to nonmagnetic things like minerals, pentagrams heptagrams, nonagrams), my concentration was weaker when I had them pressing on my head.



First of all the only way you can protect yourself from evil entities is by not being exposed to any television your entire life, and your attitude won't do much if your pineal gland "flood gate" is wide open to the astral plane. Regardless of your confidence, if you're not prepared in the correct ways there's no way to defend your self. On the contrary, it is your own doing to let them into your life originally, but opening this gland while not having took care of these problems first of all, you will lose the chance to ever remove them. By the way there is calcified fluoride in your pineal gland, this has been scientifically proven.
This documentary discloses this fluoride problem thoroughly in case you don't believe me.

----------


## Psionik

Ach... another believer in bad science .  Scientist shouldn't believe in truth of anomalous data. Dependencies should be proven. There can't be discrepancies. Otherwise it is not science, only belief. For example:  https://openparachute.wordpress.com/...e-on-fluoride/

As I wrote on my post higher, I do OBE for nearly 30 years.  I needed to find way how to repeat first experience which was a fluke... it took me about 4 years to repeat separation from body. Years through which I experimented and refined my technique... trained relaxation, concentration, thinking through emotions and intuition. My experiences are mainly serene, peacefull... sublime. But there were also some attacks, which I found to be... dependent on my state of mind. Never I was in danger of loosing... My intuition told me what to do(I felt what I need to do). And I did that. It never failed.
TV is irrelevant if you can maintain detached mind. Astral is reacting to your imagination. You can materialize subconsciously every fear... or wish... And then you need to deal with that. My way is to be detached observer. In extreme this leads to hologram like surrounding... you interact with surrounding only occasionally(needs concentration to be able to touch things) but nearly allways you pass through things. I can't remember anything imagined from TV in my travels. Also I don't use active imagination as I found it leads to destabilization of "reality" and leads to lucid dreaming. The feel of surrounding changes... and it is almost always impossible to change it back.

----------


## Mantic

> Ach... another believer in bad science .  Scientist shouldn't believe in truth of anomalous data. Dependencies should be proven. There can't be discrepancies. Otherwise it is not science, only belief. For example:  https://openparachute.wordpress.com/...e-on-fluoride/
> 
> As I wrote on my post higher, I do OBE for nearly 30 years.  I needed to find way how to repeat first experience which was a fluke... it took me about 4 years to repeat separation from body. Years through which I experimented and refined my technique... trained relaxation, concentration, thinking through emotions and intuition. My experiences are mainly serene, peacefull... sublime. But there were also some attacks, which I found to be... dependent on my state of mind. Never I was in danger of loosing... My intuition told me what to do(I felt what I need to do). And I did that. It never failed.
> TV is irrelevant if you can maintain detached mind. Astral is reacting to your imagination. You can materialize subconsciously every fear... or wish... And then you need to deal with that. My way is to be detached observer. In extreme this leads to hologram like surrounding... you interact with surrounding only occasionally(needs concentration to be able to touch things) but nearly allways you pass through things. I can't remember anything imagined from TV in my travels. Also I don't use active imagination as I found it leads to destabilization of "reality" and leads to lucid dreaming. The feel of surrounding changes... and it is almost always impossible to change it back.



ultimately your state of mind dictates what can "attack" "you". But i'm just saying, fluoride is extremely toxic, and there is "science" saying it's good for your teeth. Tell that to the corporation which creates fluoride and dumps it in your drinking water because the toxic waste of the creation of aluminium is too toxic and expensive to be dumped, so instead it's ran through your water/system. Fluoride is absolutely one of the worst chemicals you can ingest.

----------


## Psionik

You are as strong as you are. Ultimately your biggest saboteur are you alone. Meditate on it... don't think, feel yourself. Eventually, the wrong things in your conscious and subconscious mind will float out of shadow and you will start to be aware of them. To battle them will not help, they can even grow from energy you invest against them. But passive battle helps much. It means to recognize them, to know their roots and to cut them out. It is long process.

Fluoride is problem sometimes, but it is also often overrated. Please read this Fluoride toxicity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ... And also attached literature. You don't eat fluoride paste. It is only for cleaning. Lets calculate: There is approximately 150 mg of fluoride per typical 100g tube of typical fluoride paste. If I want to die horrible way - I have 85kg which means I need to consume about 4.25g of fluoride which translates into more than 28 tubes of fluoride paste. Or it equals 2.83kg of fluoride paste. I'm not sure if I could eat even one tube...  ::D:  While its  taste is OK, it is not feeling so OK if it comes accidentally into digestive tract even in small amounts...
 I know of much worse chemicals than fluoride to be digested. Where it is needed 40-60mg/kg to kill human by fluoride, it is needed only 2-4mg/kg of cyanide, or about 22microgram/kg of ricin(when intravenous) or 1-2ng/kg of botulinum toxin...

----------


## Cougar9

> This topic inspired me to create an account just to respond..
> 
> Believe me or not, ive had similar experiences completely naturally.
> 
> A specific entity has been borderlining on my peripheral vision without letting me fully ever perceive it. its very vague and it has proven itself as "not a result of schizophrenia", its hard to explain but please trust me, i am positive of this fact.
> 
> It occasionally gives me very insightful knowledge through the use of overly potent coincidences, it never fails and happens almost immediately so i am sure that its not schizophrenia, though i have definitely questioned it.
> 
> My very first encounter was in my backyard, where I heard sounds of unearthly music. the music sounded nothing like anything i have ever heard. Once i entered my home, the sounds immediately shifted to torturous moans, which scared me completely. By the time i entered my room, the experience was over.
> ...







> i believe all of our frequencies are changing. rapidly. i also believe this is effecting everyone differently. especially when you put effort and WILL into what your experiencing. im going through some things and i've questioned my sanity multiple times. but in retrospect, we're all insane. i also more than not feel more [I]sane[I] than others. but like i said.. what is sanaty? its all about perspective. and what you do with it. will... and perspective.
> 
> 
> oh, and i love this idea and cant hear how it turns out for you. what i'm wondering is if this magnetism is effecting the already trace amounts of metals in and around your pineal gland. and if so? how much of this is actually affecting the pineal gland non directly through the magnetism or... directly? good luck and be safe! please keep us posted.



Thanks for shareing

----------


## Cougar9

I wore a magnet while I slept with the north facing me and takeing melatonin..two weeks I started seeing things and strangely my body pains seemed to go away and my eyesight improved..and this is not a joke this is what I did and what I experienced

----------


## Cougar9

Funny you brought that up on yourself...I was thinging about that as well .But with earth battery connect..I would go farther but I think you might see what I'm getting at.

----------


## JAFO470

I did this for a month last year. After a couple weeks I also started to notice shadow things. I thought maybe I was just seeing things or my mind was playing a trick on me, but one afternoon I saw a shadow thing move across the kitchen and my boxer dog also saw it.

----------


## JAFO470

1. How can I identify the poles of the magnets?  
There are several simple methods that can be used to identify the (Scientific) North and South poles of neodymium magnets.
1)  The easiest way is to use another magnet that is already marked. The North pole of the marked magnet will be attracted to the South pole of the unmarked magnet.
2)  If you take an even number of magnets and pinch a string in the middle of the stack and dangle the magnets so they can freely rotate on the string, the North pole of the magnets will eventually settle pointing North. This actually contradicts the "opposites attract" rule of magnetism, but the naming convention of the poles is a carry over from the old days when the poles were called the "North-seeking" and "South-seeking" poles.  These were shortened over time to the "North" and "South" poles that we know them as.
 3)  If you have a compass handy, the end of the needle that normally points North will be attracted to the South pole of the neodymium magnet.
 4)  Use one of our Pole Identifier Devices.
(Please note: In some magnetic therapy applications, the definitions of the poles are reversed from the scientific definition described above. Please be sure to confirm the proper definition of the poles prior to using magnets for medical purposes)
 Also check out our article, Which Pole is North?

----------


## Spock

> ... and my boxer dog also saw it.



Hmmm, just curious - how do you know if your dog saw it too???

Because, you know, over the last 40 thousand years we human created dogs with relatively visible "white of the eye" (which is not as visible as in undomesticated dogs, aka wolves, and not visible at all in other less social canines species). Because of that and because of the social nature of dogs / wolves they quickly learned to recognized and imitate many human communication cues. This includes the ability to understand where a person looks at and in response to a possible threat (if the human exhibits such signs) to look to the same direction and even react instinctively and prematurely (e.g. by barking).

Edit: Btw, about identifying north / south poles, just install on you mobile a compass app if it's not already pre-installed on it, since almost all modern devices come with a build-in compass for navigation purposes. Just try not to brick your phone in the process (keep it a small distance away).

----------


## Psionik

> I wore a magnet while I slept with the north facing me and takeing melatonin..two weeks I started seeing things and strangely my body pains seemed to go away and my eyesight improved..and this is not a joke this is what I did and what I experienced



Taking melatonin is what makes you to see things(hallucinations), if you want valid experiments with magnets, stop using drugs please. melatonin can cause hallucinations??!!! - General Education Discussion Board - The Well-Trained Mind Community
My experiments with Neos didn't show any effect of magnets...

----------


## mooseantlers

> Taking melatonin is what makes you to see things(hallucinations), if you want valid experiments with magnets, stop using drugs please. melatonin can cause hallucinations??!!! - General Education Discussion Board - The Well-Trained Mind Community
> My experiments with Neos didn't show any effect of magnets...



Melatonin is not a drug, it is a hormone produced by the body to cause you to fall asleep, its pill form is only a supplement. Melatonin is as much a drug as Vitamin C.

----------


## snoop

Well, you've got a point mooseantlers, but at the same time I can see psionik's point. You can't expect good results when you aren't controlling for variables like taking supplements. That's not even getting into the fact that some supplements _are_ drugs. Some prescription drugs in some countries are unregulated supplements in others. Not to mention, some organic compounds produced in the body are capable of producing psychoactive effects. Look at phenylethylamine (PEA), which can be almost as potent of a stimulant as amphetamine, given you take the right amount or in conjunction with a MAO-B inhibitor. Doesn't mean melatonin will cause any kind those effects, but the fact that it's produced in the body doesn't really mean anything in the context of that argument. But, I digress.

----------


## Psionik

You can name it supplement, or vitamin, but it has mind altering abilities. The same adrenaline, serotonine, endorphins... You can have hallucinations if you have too much of them and also too low amount changes perception... Too low or too high level of nearly everything can have that effect. Minerals, nutrients, vitamins... Also, some people are more sensitive than others are.

----------


## mooseantlers

I have never heard  of melatonin having hallucinogenic properties, I'll have to read the link that you've posted. I it does though I would think it probably is at least one of the factors making dreaming possible in the first place. But I've heard theories on DMT being a factor as well.

----------


## Psionik

DMT is structurally close to melatonin, serotonin and dopamine- it binds to those receptors in brain and creates similar effects as if there is higher concentration of those compounds.

I wonder: if someone who can create lucid dreams has low level of those neurotransmitters - could he create lucid dream even then? What kind of properties would such dream have?

----------


## snoop

> DMT is structurally close to melatonin, serotonin and dopamine- it binds to those receptors in brain and creates similar effects as if there is higher concentration of those compounds.
> 
> I wonder: if someone who can create lucid dreams has low level of those neurotransmitters - could he create lucid dream even then? What kind of properties would such dream have?



If you read the literature out there about what's going on in the brain, the activity in the brain regarding those neurotransmitters actually almost goes completely silent. Or rather, dopamine signaling still happens, but serotonin and norepinephrine activity almost completely ceases. When people take drugs that interfere with this, it's observed that it interrupts the dreaming process. The real question is more along the lines of, could a lucid dreamer actually create a lucid dream with higher levels of serotonin and norepinephrine during those stages of sleep?

Also, DMT's pharmacology is much more complex than that. I'm sure you know that, but to describe it as creating similar effects to what would happen if there were simply higher concentrations of those neurotransmitters is simply not the case. For instance, SSRIs aren't psychedelic because it turns out many serotonin receptors are co-localized with some glutamate receptors. Serotonin, when bound to the receptor, does not activate these co-localized glutamate receptors, but psychedelics do. I don't really remember if DMT does anything with melatonin receptors, although I'm pretty sure it doesn't. It's mostly to do with the 5-HT (serotonin) receptors associated with psychedelic activity, sigma receptors (lately these ones have been found to be more important when it comes to its psychoactive effects--most other psychedelics don't activate sigma receptors, but many dissociative drugs do. it's got important implications in why dissociatives are better candidates for testing animal models of schizophrenia that psychedelics are, or at least the psychedelics without sigma activity), a specific dopamine receptor subtype (D1, which is kind of strange since LSD is a D2 agonist instead), and adrenergic receptors. It's far from being as cut and dry as saying it mimics what would happen if there were simply a higher concentration of these neurotransmitters, which is quite often the case with a lot of drugs (keep the co-localized glutamate and serotonin bit, for example).

----------


## Psionik

I don't know much about this stuff. But I thought- if there is higher amount of neurotransmitter during sleep, we dream. Or we can dream. If there is very low amount of them, we are in deep sleep. Now meditation is behaving like deep sleep according to EEG but subject remains conscious... 
Also some sources claimed that by OBE is brain in very deep sleep - very low activity. Elsewhere I read about zero brain activity(according to EEG) during OBE, but maybe it wasn't reliable source, or their EEG wasn't sensitive enough...

edit- I don't know how much is this related to this discussion nor how big credibility this information has- but even todler(2.5 years old) had OBE during NDE. But, then again, it was found that during dyeing the activity of brain is abnormally high. Therefore neurotransmitters level must be high too?   http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=98447&page=1

----------


## StarClover

I just ordered the same magnet and waiting for it to arrive! My third eye is already in the process of being opened since I am gaining more psychic abilities and I pretty much avoid fluoride, so using this method will probably give the extra boost needed to activate the third eye fully. I'll let everyone know any experiences that happen  :smiley:

----------


## Delimitrus

I'm doing the experiment this guy has described everyone  ::D:  feel free to checkout my thread if you'd like to see the results as they unfold. I will actually be doing it, lol.

----------


## StarClover

So how was the final results? I am doing the same experiment with the same magnet for one week now. I haven't seen anything yet, but hopefully in a few weeks something should happen.

----------


## LRomero

hello.. I seen auras since i remember and for long i saw things that people normally will not see and hear. i always been interested in the third eye to keep it healthy, activated during the years.. and i tried the method of the magnets to see what it does to me. i started using a cylinder magnet (cost $19.00 plus shipment) 76 pounds pull, using the north side of magnet on third eye location for about one hour every day the same time since 8/11/16. and i noticed the following:
*first day*: my third eye started to tingle and pressure and i can see indigo light on it (clairvoyant ability to see the colors in aura and chakras) without having a ghost presence; for me this tell me the magnet has done something in my third eye, also  i started having vivid dreams and still have since then every night so far.
*second day* i woke up to go to restroom and i almost fell down because i have something to block the bottom part of the door (i have 2 year old child) when i grab the door in the bathroom a hand came from the door trying to grab me, it surprise me due was not normal to see that (normal to me is seen ghost walking, lights, aura in people and dark figures but never try to grab me) i just though hum weird now!!.
*third day* i was driving taking my kids to school and i started seeing the energy around the cars without me trying. usually i need look hard for this but i just talking and driving and i can see the color of the aura around the cars.
*the four day* i was working and during lunch time i went to do my regular meditation...i work in the medical field as a orthotist i see patients so i make sure i cleanse my field to prevent negative energy attach to me and during meditation i heard popping noise in my forehead and i though Oh man this the pop noise people talk when third eye start to decalcify  and getting healthy. it was at forehead area very noticeable if you are in a quite area...
every day since started has been a pressure on third eye with mild headache but tolerable...i will do this experiment for a month and my wife is doing the same. but her experiences are only pressure on third eye, headache, tingly sensation.
also we started the same time drinking cider vinegar (2 teaspoons twice a day)  and garlic(3 small heads twice a day) to detox the body. i will post more as the weeks continue, and i think results are different according the person, how much calcification of the gland, psychic abilities of person, diet, water intake, and the main reason is if you are ready for it without causing karma effects. 
so far to me the magnet done something to me but only until the month is over will see....
thanks and sry for my English my native language is Spanish

----------


## rodan

@LRomero;

Looks like you got some positive results.

I'm getting ready to get back into it ( magnet on forehead ) Stayed away from it a while.

Something I'd like to try..............

using a Radio Shack degausser, over the forehead.   

I know, that sounds......well, dangerous, in a way.   Maybe not, though.   A degausser demagnetizes audio/video tape, other types of media.

Maybe it could have a positive effect on the pineal gland.  Then, maybe the other way around.

----------


## LRomero

ok now an update....third week

i been using the magnet for 3 weeks and i did develop a sensitivity to the magnet that i can not longer use the magnet more than 20 minutes is like my body does not want the magnet any more, with heaviness in the third eye area when i'm using the magnet. i read about magnet bring all heavy metals and some toxins to the area were the magnet is located.
now i still having the vivid dreams, now my wife also has been wearing the magnet for a while and refer no change, nothing really.. and she is in a point to stop using the magnet... maybe the reaction is according for each individual very different. i will get a different magnet for her with a pull force of 97 pounds and see what happen.
i still not seeing another dimension but glowing lights, ghostly figures and shadows are very common every single day....later on i will provide the results with the other magnet..
also i forgot to mention is the fact some dreams has become reality or events that is going to happen (4 dreams become true events), also when i think to use the magnet my third eye area start vibrating or a lot pressure.

----------


## rodan

@LRomero:

That is very interesting four of the dreams came true for you.  Magnets seem to really work on you.  Definitely keep us informed as you are doing.  Will be interesting to see if anything at all works for your wife.

----------


## LRomero

ok  has been about four weeks doing the magnets and here is the update:


my energy in my hands has been increased, is every day and estrange sensation but does not cause any discomfort, i see the auras clear in people and the energy in objects, one day i woke up a 3:00 due my son sleep in the same room with us, my wife left the room to the living room and rest there i put my son to sleep and after that i hear a voice that keep asking me to hold my crystal quartz ball  i ignored due i want to go sleep but was very persistent so i went to do it.  i held it in my hand and i felt the energy of the ball and i picture of me came to my mind of my self laying down in the bed with the ball located at the solar plexus with my two hands, so i went to adopt this posture and in few seconds i saw white smoke coming from the ball (room is dark i do sleep in complete dark but i was able to see the white smoke) and a figure of a face was formed, suddenly i started to speak...i can hear my self but i did not understand the words and after that i was out my body i saw my self laying down and my son the room is full of this white light i can see everything in my room so i went to the mirror and i saw my face and my chest i started to look down for my legs and i don't have legs is like waving contour lending in a point very weird... i knew i was having the out body experience i was content, not afraid and thinking man this is awesome. i said to my self to try and fly and i was flying around the room ...again i hear my body speaking... but i cant understand the language and I'm back in my body i saw the white smoke go inside my crystal quartz....this was a very nice experience, my wife came to the room due she hear i was talking and i explained to her what just happen to me. the next time i will use a recorder to make sure to analyze what im speaking.
my wife she feel and see the energy but her analytical mind set doubts on her... one night she was praying to her angels, i was going to sleep when i saw a bright light in the room and my third eye start going crazy with a lot sensation, i felt a presence (at this moment i did not know my wife was praying i though she was breast feeding my son) and something fell from the desk. i told my wife is a presence in the room making his self known and my wife come with a excuse why the object fell.... now today 9/13/16  i woke up again about 4:00 am because the room was so bright and my third eye  started again to tingle and i felt a presence. but this time i was determinate to go sleep so  i went  to sleep, at 6:30 Am i told my wife what i experience and my wife reply i was awake at 4:00 and i was praying to my angels and i told her 2 occurrences now so you need to believe that something is happening and stop overthinking the situation. 

My wife see  ghostly figures, see energy in my hands or her hands, also the aura but this take more time for her to make up the color... yesterday she took a picture of the moon in the horizon and there is a feline face in the background and when you zoom in more felines faces are in the background. i have to show her the figures she was not able tot see then until i point it to her. again the mind was getting in her way.. only we see what we learn to see or what our parents teach us to see, the mind get in our way, so we need to look the reality with different eyes every day.

in my own experience the magnet has change something on me also my wife. before using magnets my wife was suffering of migraines episodes and since using the magnet she does not have migraines, like she was having..... she stop using the magnet for 3 days and a migraine episode happen on the third day. i just got another magnet with 400 pounds pull for $ 41.00 size 2x2 cylinder i started using the magnet for 45 minutes during the evening to see what happen i will post more events ...THX

----------


## Kaan

You should take a look to this: So-called psychic healers don't see auras: they're just ill | Scripturient

----------


## LRomero

> You should take a look to this: So-called psychic healers don't see auras: they're just ill | Scripturient



lol and the earth was flat with a big drop and Galileo, Copernicus, Aristotle and many others were hunted, were wrong lololo... some things with cannot explain... but our rational mind is trying to explain looking for an answer.
i study 6 years to become a doctor in my country of origin and more in USA and i been trying to explain many things but man some things just cant. one day may be... but thx anyway.

----------


## Kaan

No need to say that I was expecting this kind of reaction.
it's fun to read that you take the example of scientists who have been judged by obscurantists to defend an obscurantist belief. 
So you have been studying years to become a doctor but you come to the conclusion that you see so called Auras (that if I'm not wrong don't have the beginning of a scientific proof about their existence) , rejecting the eventuality that you may suffer from a certain form of synesthesia? 
Why exactly are you 100% sure that your brain is not damaged/altered in some way producing some kind of hallucinations?
And if it was the case, aren't you afraid of taking the risk to make it even worst by playing with magnets on the pineal gland (maybe you prefer the more scientific term of third eye?  :;-):  ) ?

----------


## LRomero

[no worries...i just know when we talk with the angels and God we called praying but when we hear an answer we called schizophrenia.....i tough long time ago that was something wrong with me due i saw things since child and these "hallucinations" just tell me stuff about people during the pass of the years... now i'm embracing this gift and i going to tell you the moment that change my life:
i was with a patient in the office and a soon i saw the patient a child was with him, i knew the child was not real due he was translucent with bright light around him... the child saw me and smile to me and ask me if i can help him to deliver a message, i hear this in my mind like telepathy..i started asking my patient about his feet due has diabetes, but this child keep asking and asking so i decide to go for it.. i asked my patient a question "During the years do you have a relative that has passed away about 8 years old this tall, born in july " my patient open his eyes like how do i know that and he reply "Yes, my big brother" i told sry i don't want to scare you but he is here and he wants me to deliver a message...and the message was the following: "what happen it was meant to be and is part of life and it was his time so you need to stop now, I'm ok, all is forgiven because is nothing to forgive" i soon i mentioned the message the patient started crying,  bad really bad,  that i though what i said was wrong. 15 minutes later the patient told me when he was a child, he was playing with his brother and during this play he push his brother and he fell down inside of a water well and he die (drowning). And all these time he was felling guilt due the issue..again the child mention "it was not you fault it was my time to leave" the man response was "ok, ok i do understand" after that i saw i bright light like the ceiling open and the child left.... patient left the office but this time is like a big weight was lifted from him....
i have a lot experiences about situations that i cant explain, but people whom i talked to it  and deliver the messages they know the truth. and sometimes my analytical mind question and question...
fear also make us doubt and fear to dead make us stop doing somethings.

now about side effects yes is a possibility as well the fact we are living in a big microwave... all satellites, gps, computers,  phones smart meters and more....every day receiving this energies think about it... yes a  natural magnet may cause a issue as well but only taking a risk is the way we found the answer that is why medicine works because trials and i'm not scared because i witnessed what is outer after being here.... im 45 years old i don't want to live forever or be healthy forever that will not happen in this world but i want to find enlightenment..

----------


## ricardoselva

> Hey everybody, I'll be conducting an experiment over the next 4 weeks. I'll be attaching the north end of a long cylindrical magnet to a hat, which will be pointed at my pineal gland. Walter Rawls did this (read quote below) for 30 minutes a day and after two weeks he says he started to see ghosts. I'm willing to bet that the magnet tunes your pineal gland into another universe which you start to perceive. So I'm putting it to the test.
> 
> The magnet costs $19.31 and is a 1/2" diameter, 3" long cylindrical magnet, surface gauss strength 6577, from KJ Magnetics (kjmagnetics DOT com/proddetail.asp?prod=D8Z0).
> 
> I made a ball of duct tape to put under the magnet to angle it at my pineal gland. Then just taped the magnet on. It sits right at my third-eye.
> 
> Attachment 4509
> 
> Attachment 4510
> ...



Hello ... Is the magnet placed on the forehead between the eyebrows?

----------


## Psionik

You can place it all over your head, it will only help as placebo.

----------


## late

Very interesting thread but I wouldn't experiment with magnets or anything else, risking potentially longterm mental health problems.

----------


## Psionik

:smiley:  the only thing you are risking with strong magnets is that you either make mistake by careless manipulation or something happens by a chance during the night. Strong magnets are not dangerous because of magnetic field, but because of possibility to do serious harm.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqG5BProPeY
Something like this can happen to your ears...

----------


## trippyhippy14

I did this experiment myself a long while ago. 
(Last year, for a duration of two months. 1 hour or more a day with a $30 neodymium magnet 5,500 gauss)
The headaches I endured were persistent, and throbbing.
I began noticing results after two weeks. 
I started seeing a ghostly trail behind all moving objects, especially around people or wooden objects against a black or otherwise dark backround. Moreso after being exposed to sunlight.The first time i noticed I was seeing beyond the veil, if you will, I was in acting class watching my classmates performances. I was waving a pencil back and forth and in front of me there was a black seat. I saw a white image of my pencil trailing half a second behind it. And all of my classmates had white ghost-like projections trailing behind them as well. As of now, i have stopped using the magnet. Its been nearly a year and a half since I last used it. I still see these white trails behind people and my hands etc. From time to time I stop to wave my hands around just to mesmerize myself with the fascinating glow which I produce. I am thoroughly convinced that what I was seeing was auras and subtle bodies of light. 
It's amazing what a magnetic feild can do to a highly magneticly sensitive organ, (As is the case with birds) especially considering the decalcification that occurs when the body becomes more alkyline.

----------


## Psionik

> I did this experiment myself a long while ago. 
> (Last year, for a duration of two months. 1 hour or more a day with a $30 neodymium magnet 5,500 gauss)
> The headaches I endured were persistent, and throbbing.
> I began noticing results after two weeks. 
> I started seeing a ghostly trail behind all moving objects, especially around people or wooden objects against a black or otherwise dark backround. Moreso after being exposed to sunlight.The first time i noticed I was seeing beyond the veil, if you will, I was in acting class watching my classmates performances. I was waving a pencil back and forth and in front of me there was a black seat. I saw a white image of my pencil trailing half a second behind it. And all of my classmates had white ghost-like projections trailing behind them as well. As of now, i have stopped using the magnet. Its been nearly a year and a half since I last used it. I still see these white trails behind people and my hands etc. From time to time I stop to wave my hands around just to mesmerize myself with the fascinating glow which I produce. I am thoroughly convinced that what I was seeing was auras and subtle bodies of light. 
> It's amazing what a magnetic feild can do to a highly magneticly sensitive organ, (As is the case with birds) especially considering the decalcification that occurs when the body becomes more alkyline.



I wonder how much of what you observed was autosuggestion.
Pineal gland is not sensitive to magnetic field.
Headache - brain is insensitive to pain. What makes pains on head are muscles on skull. If they are cramped they will accumulate lactic acid just like any other muscle. Pain is worse because those muscles don't move appendages and we cant  stretch them like muscles on appendages.
I tried N55 Neodymium magnets. Those provide 1.5tesla which is 15000 gauss.  It didn't have any effect. Because I knew the effect of hard things on blood circulation, I have taken measures to stop this for occurence- I integrated them into soft band. Out of body experience didn't happen, that band was disturbing... It is best to be naked when trying astral projection/OBE because clothes may be disturbing relaxation...   
I was also in MRI machine. There is much stronger magnetic field inside. The one I was inside was ~5Tesla(50000gauss) and I felt nothing. It didn't have any impact on out of body experiences- I didn't manage to separate in that time.
Alkaline medium stabilizes bones, acidic one dissolves them.
pH of body can't go significantly alkaline or acidic for this to occur since homeostasis is necessary for life. You would be dead if your pH goes significantly from 7.4+-0.05
http://www.harpercollege.edu/tm-ps/c...uf/bloodph.gif

----------


## Darkmatters

> Headache - brain is insensitive to pain. What makes pains on head are muscles on skull.



This is absolutely true. When I first learned it I freaked - thought it must be wrong, but I kept looking into it and thinking about the headaches I've experienced and realized it is true. 

A headache doesn't take place inside your skull - it's either muscle tension around the head or neck or a sinus headache. The sinuses are inside the head but not inside the brain - actually they lie right beneath it - in the center of the head, but under the brain case. The fact that it's in the center of the head makes it feel like it must be in the brain. It could also be mouth or tooth related or eye related - all of this can feel like something inside the head, and we've developed this notion that a headache is in the brain from those commercials where it shows a cartoon of a throbbing brain with yellow lightning bolts coming off of it. Those insidious little cartoon commercials give us all kinds of false impressions - they're not made by scientists but advertisers who don't know any more than the common people do and are subject to the standard misunderstandings - even if the pain relievers are made by scientists who know better. 

For another example - all the commercials for digestion products that show the stomach in the gut area. It's actually behind left side of the ribcage. I discovered this visiting one of those displays where they have the dissected bodies that have been preserved with resins and colored to show the veins and nerves etc. Again, when I saw the actual location of the stomach I freaked out, then went home and did a lot of research. Sure enough, it's behind the left side of the ribcage just under the diaphragm. Where they're showing it in the commercials is really only intestines. Just another example of how cartoon commercials have led us all astray.

My first thought is that anyone laying down for a while holding a magnet on their forehead is going to have neck tension and stiffness from it, causing a tension headache. This would be why Psyonik didn't get a headache - the headband held the magnet in place and he didn't have to hold his neck and head at an awkward angle for a long time, plus he didn't have a hard object sitting on his head. As an experiment - if anybody cares to try - you could put something hard on your forehead and balance it there for however long these sessions tend to go and see if you get a headache. Try it several times with a magnet and several times with something the same approximate size weight and shape as the magnet but that isn't magnetic.

----------


## Psionik

When we are by this... I remember visit in torture chamber on some castle. There were presented various shame masks. Tortured people were forced to wear them for longer time. Those masks weren't made for comfort of course. There were something like large globular protuberances inside. They told us that it wasn't so bad to wear them at start, it was shame to have them, but that longer use was torturous. 
Maybe, if the magnets lied on head without good cushioning , they created similar effect as those torture devices.

----------


## PrisonPlanet

a little late to party but anyway larger neodymium magnets are dangerous as f*ck (i own a few for an electromagnetic levitational device) each a couple grams weight, they easily disrupt/break electronics (cell phones) can cause toxic fumes if heated or slam/spark together, and stick to everything (if using neo mags) i would definitly be careful and concerned about health risks

----------

